# A New Journey Has Begun



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow, doesn't seem like that first 16 weeks is already over with. Just seems like yesterday to me. I'm very pleased with the results from my cutting, just hope to be able to keep them while getting ready for this next show on July 10th. Little less than 4 short weeks away.

With this journal, I hope to keep track of that adventure to the Texas State, after this show will be a breif rest period, than back to it to do a show in Oct. I don't expect to place well at the Texas State, I'm doing figure, which is something I usually place low in. I'm doing this more for me and to see if I can maybe by some strange chance break the top 10. Being the Texas State show, it usually drags in alot of top comptetors from our great State. It's a very hard show to do, plus its in the NPC. I'll be going up against girls that play in the chemistry set to reach their goals. So the playing field is not an equal one.

I don't think I will be tracking bodyfat like before, I can pretty much gage by how I am looking and by my bodyweight. This morning when I got up, I weighed 126, that is a 7 lb gain from Saturday, mostly water I hope. I have cleaned up my diet to my normal cutting diet, I plan to follow that again up to the show. Training wise, Craig wants to give the Max OT stuff a try. I will follow this on upper body, legs I will do my other thing as I don't think there is enough leg stuff for me in the Max OT program. Cardio will be back to 2 a days for the next 4 weeks as well. I am adding sprints in without a doubt! Gotta make my legs even smaller and change the shape some too.

Gotta get back to work. Be back soon.

Old journal http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31872&page=1&pp=30


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

Best of luck sweetheart! You will do great and don't worry about placing.. this is for you! And you are right that they look for certain types of looks, and all we can do is the make the best of what we have right! I always used to wish I looked like say a certain actress or model, now I just want to look the best I can look and screw everybody else!  XOXO Right now I am thinking about Godiva Choc. Cheesecake  Never had it..hmmm Cheesecake Factory should sell diet cheesecake


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

Good luck Jodie 

Although you have already shown your true dedication and discipline so you don't need luck, just great wishes.  So therefore I wish you the best.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 16, 2004)

I think you'll do awesome at this comp as well!! Your body definatly rocks hun!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Jodie! I agree with the girls-- You have already proved to us how dedicated you are- I'm sure you will do great at the Texas State


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2004)

Go Jodie !   Will Craig be in the state contest ?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Best of luck sweetheart! You will do great and don't worry about placing.. this is for you! And you are right that they look for certain types of looks, and all we can do is the make the best of what we have right! I always used to wish I looked like say a certain actress or model, now I just want to look the best I can look and screw everybody else!  XOXO Right now I am thinking about Godiva Choc. Cheesecake  Never had it..hmmm Cheesecake Factory should sell diet cheesecake


Greekie if they had diet cheesecake we would be in heaven for sure!  Only if it didn't settle to the butt and thighs!

Your so right when you say you have to do things for YOU.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Go Jodie ! Will Craig be in the state contest ?


Gary...Craig won't be doing this one.  Just me.  I think he is enjoying normal foods a lil too much right now.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Jodi, Andrea, Stacey...If I do well in this one, it will be nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Craig is changing my liftig schedule up.  We did legs last night using the Max OT stuff.  I don't think I will continue this program for my leg workouts, but will for the other stuff.

Squats
Warm up sets 3x10 bar, 50,50
working sets  3x6 @ 135,155,175
Leg Press
2x6 @ 315,405
SLDL
3x6 @95,135,135
Standing calf
3x8 @ 200,220
Seated calf
2x8 @90,90
Also threw some walking lunges in, 2 sets of 40 with 10lbs.

I'm curious...do ya'll want me to post meals?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

From all the Cats down under
I bid you good luck!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you Cat.  I'm having issues with peeps wanting to take us out to eat.  At places like Luby's.  Ick.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Chest workout Max OT style.

Incline barbell press
warm up sets 3 x 10 @65
working sets 3x 6 @95, 115 (5), 115 (5)
Flat bench press
3 x 6 @ 95,95,115
Decline bench press
1x6 @ 95
Strength was down some, I thought it would have been up some from the crap eatting.  Oh well.

Cardio was 25 mins on the stepper level 6 on rolling hills.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

How does the 'chemisty set' gals fit into the figure class?  Isn't figure based more on over-all symmetry and not necessarily size?  Based on your physique now, a little toning down of _all those muscles_ and you will do great.


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodie, when you were preparing for comp were you counting the carbs in your veggies? Or just in the oats, sweet pots, ect..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Horrible Rain storm this morning huh!! Omg I was stuck in it forever driving to work--Have never been so happy to get to work..LoL!

How are you today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm curious...do ya'll want me to post meals?


 
I do! I do! I do!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How does the 'chemisty set' gals fit into the figure class? Isn't figure based more on over-all symmetry and not necessarily size? Based on your physique now, a little toning down of _all those muscles_ and you will do great.


NT...in the NPC pretty much anything goes.  I can't speak on behalf of someone who chooses to use to compete as I am not one of those that do.  It gives them an added edge that I do not have.  I have to have my upper body where it is, just lean out the legs even more.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie!! Horrible Rain storm this morning huh!! Omg I was stuck in it forever driving to work--Have never been so happy to get to work..LoL!
> 
> How are you today?


Stacey..I was out in all that rain too!   We had chick-fil-a at the gate for resident's at 7am!  About 45 ins into it, the bottom dropped out of the sky!  Westheimer was under water, so was the apartment parking lot.  I'm glad you made it ok!  It was bad out there!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Jodie, when you were preparing for comp were you counting the carbs in your veggies? Or just in the oats, sweet pots, ect..


I count my veggies, but everyone says not too.  Jodi...what's the reasoning again behind not counting them?  Something to do with the fiber content I think?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I do! I do! I do!


Andrea...Can I begin this tomorrow? Today has not been a good day so far.

It would look like this:
6 egg whites, 2 biscuits from chick-fil-a. (one sausage, one chicken)
4 oz tilapia, 1c. brocolli
1/2 of a 9x 11 in pan of rice krispy treats....

I have turkey and green beans for the rest of the day.   

I dunno what happened?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 17, 2004)

Your diet today looks yummy though  

Sure, start whenever you want, your diet is always so clean, it helps keep me in check to see everyone else doing so good!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Your diet today looks yummy though
> 
> Sure, start whenever you want, your diet is always so clean, it helps keep me in check to see everyone else doing so good!


Yummy? Umm...I ate half of a pan of rice krispy treats.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I count my veggies, but everyone says not too. Jodi...what's the reasoning again behind not counting them? Something to do with the fiber content I think?


Exactly. Your body cannot process fiber and it passes right through us. Green veggies are mostly fiber and water. So the cals from these veggies does not get used by the body.

Can I have a Krispy treat now?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Can I have a Krispy treat now?


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey....I know we had the carpets cleaned today to get the dog pee stains out...but it just didn't feel like home anymore being that clean...so I peed on the carpet before I left for clinic....hope you dont mind.

(ok..so no carbs make me stupid..and too many carbs make me post stupid shit)


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> Hey....I know we had the carpets cleaned today to get the dog pee stains out...but it just didn't feel like home anymore being that clean...so I peed on the carpet before I left for clinic....hope you dont mind.
> 
> (ok..so no carbs make me stupid..and too many carbs make me post stupid shit)


     thats funny !


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> Hey....I know we had the carpets cleaned today to get the dog pee stains out...but it just didn't feel like home anymore being that clean...so I peed on the carpet before I left for clinic....hope you dont mind.
> 
> (ok..so no carbs make me stupid..and too many carbs make me post stupid shit)


Ummmm  

That's ok...I called Curtis, he is coming Tuesday.  The apartment needs a good cleaning anyways.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Stacey..I was out in all that rain too! We had chick-fil-a at the gate for resident's at 7am! About 45 ins into it, the bottom dropped out of the sky! Westheimer was under water, so was the apartment parking lot. I'm glad you made it ok! It was bad out there!


Oh My Gosh!!  I can't believe you were out in that!! You poor thing! Sowwwy! 

Oh And I want to see your meals tooooo 

mmmmmm yummmmmmmm Rice Krispies!! That sounds sooo yummy!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Can I have a Krispy treat now?


 tooo funny!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT...in the NPC pretty much anything goes. I can't speak on behalf of someone who chooses to use to compete as I am not one of those that do. It gives them an added edge that I do not have. I have to have my upper body where it is, just lean out the legs even more.


I'm just wondering how using would make a difference in figure where my understanding it's geared for more of a softer look?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering how using would make a difference in figure where my understanding it's geared for more of a softer look?


In Texas and most of the higher up shows, the look isn't all that soft. Texas goes for a harder look than most states. Adding in stuff gives them that desired look. I'm not saying all that compete in the higher levels use, I'm sure there is a fair share that do not, but there is also a great amount that do. It's just not something that is discusssed so open.

http://www.imagesofvenus.com/preview/previewpage.php?id=222&type=2 <won the overall at the Ronnie Coleman Classic last month.
http://www.imagesofvenus.com/preview/previewpage.php?id=224&type=1 <~~won the Lonestar Overall in Figure last week. (sweet girl and so pretty!)
http://www.imagesofvenus.com/preview/previewpage.php?id=199&type=1 <~~Hye 2nd place in short at the Coleman.
http://www.imagesofvenus.com/preview/previewpage.php?id=156&type=1 <~~Lorie...1st place short at the John Sherman last year.
http://www.imagesofvenus.com/preview/previewpage.php?id=154&type=1 <~~the ugly girl in red won the overall at both the Lackalnd and Sherman (I say ugly because I do not like her at all.  She uses bigtime, but that isn't the reason I don't like her.  It's for personal reasons)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

oh  ok.  I learn something everyday, it was my lack of understanding of what figure competitors are supposed to look like  
Those that use do so for whatever reason they do ... I don't look down upon those that do, just that I wouldn't choose to do so.  I applaude you for not using and still competing against those that may


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

If ya don't ask the question NT, you'll never learn.  Always gotta ask.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Holy cow I'm SO glad I didn't compete now here in Houston--LoL!! However Jodie-- I still think you are going to kickass!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

Craigiepooh


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

Master's class (there were 4) and the short class


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Holy cow I'm SO glad I didn't compete now here in Houston--LoL!! However Jodie-- I still think you are going to kickass!!!


Stacey...they all look that good!  I'm no where close to that.  I got saddlebags still lurking around that I have to get rid of.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Wow, your abs look so killer in those pics next to those other women.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 17, 2004)

My, my, my........it has been busy in here today!!!


Glad to see the new journal Jodie.   Good title too.  

Can't wait to see you!  Definitely coming this time -- already told the hubby to go buy a blow up doll for that weekend, if he misses me too much!!

Love ya babe, sorry I've been MIA.....I worked in Cardiology again today and was super busy.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, your abs look so killer in those pics next to those other women.


  Thank you!  Only place I have good gentics.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 18, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> My, my, my........it has been busy in here today!!!
> 
> 
> Glad to see the new journal Jodie. Good title too.
> ...


Morning Tam!  I haven't been posting much in everyone else's journals lately.  Been tryinng to get back inthe right frame of mind for this one coming up.

July 10th! Come down chickie!  Leave him the doll.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 18, 2004)

Lastnight's workout.  Back and traps

bent over barbell rows
warm up  3x 10 @65
working sets: 3 x 6 @95, 115, 115
V-bar pulldowns
2 sets @ 100 (8), 130 (6)
Chins
2 sets of 6 @ 9 and 7 (not sure of weight of plates)
Seated cable rows
1 x 6 @ 100
deads
2 x 6 @ 135, 155
DB Shrugs (cuz some goof was hogging the shrug machine)
2 x 6 @ 55, 60(12)
Cardio 20 mins on the bike on level 6 with seat low.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 18, 2004)

Diet for today:

Meal 1: 6 egg whites and 1/2 c. cooked oats with splenda
Meal 2: 4 to 5 oz ground turkey, 1/2 c. sweet potato, and asparagus (about 10 stalks)
Meal 3: 4 to 5 oz turkey steak, 1/2 c. brown rice, 1 c. french cut green beans
Meal 4: 4 to 5 oz ground tureky, 2 c. salad (lettuce, tomato, cucumber, shrooms with 2 tbs. low fat zesty italian dressing)
Meal 5: 2 filets of tilapia and more salad. 

I did 40 mins cardio this am.  25 mins onthe treadmill on an icline of 13 at 3.0, 15 mins on the elliptical on crosstrain 2. (gotta hit the butt!  It's gotta go!)

Rice Krispy treats went in the trash, so no more bad stuff in the house. Not craving anything so I should be good to go for the next three weeks until the Visitor comes, then life will be hell the week before.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Stacey...they all look that good! I'm no where close to that. I got saddlebags still lurking around that I have to get rid of.


Thats crazy!!!! But I guess if I played in the chemistry set like SOME of those do -- I may look like that too one day--LOL!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Jodie~ WOW The sun is out:bananna: Can't believe it!

Your Abs do look AMAZING, SO Awesome in the pictures!! 

Have a great day~ Good Job on cardio this morning- Your making me miss it so much--I can't wait to get back in the gym

Have a good day!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm soooooooooooo bored at work.  Stacey..it is very pretty outside!  Shoud make for a good weekend.  Im stuck here at work the whole time.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 18, 2004)

Tonight's workout was shoulders and tris.  Felt pretty good.  Still not use to doing 6 reps on stuff.

db shoulder presses
 warm up sets 3 x 10 @20
working sets 3 x 6 @ 40,40,45
Smith machine presses
2 x 6 @45, 85
db one arm laterals
2 x 6 @ 25,30
bent over rear delts
1 x 8 @ 30
Skull crushers
1 x10 @40
2 x 6 @ 60,60
One arm cable pushdowns
2 x 6 @40,60
DB overhead exts.
1 x 10 @55
Parrell bar dips
1 set of 20

Cardio: 20 mins on treadmill.  5 mins walk on a flat at 3.4, 10 mins alt. run/walk up to 6.0 for 3 mins, etc, then walk 5 on a flat.  I'm suprised this run was pretty easy.  Wasn't tired from it like I thought I would be.  I did get new running shoes today so maybe that is why?  They are comfy!  No changes in the deit today, was as planned.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

We were up at 6am this morning to meet CJ at the track at 6:30.  We did alot of jogging stuff.  Have to meet up with him again tomorrow morning for more!  I swear I am gonna beat these legs to death!


----------



## Jill (Jun 19, 2004)

Are you working this weekend Jodie? I am today, It sucks cause the weather is going to be beautiful!! 6am jog,  nuts!!!! Is Craig planning to compete again too?

How many cals do your sf popsicles have?? The ones I found have 15cals, and 1 carb. Maybe I could make my own using crystal light?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are you working this weekend Jodie? I am today, It sucks cause the weather is going to be beautiful!! 6am jog,  nuts!!!! Is Craig planning to compete again too?
> 
> How many cals do your sf popsicles have?? The ones I found have 15cals, and 1 carb. Maybe I could make my own using crystal light?


I am working too!  It's beautiful here as well.  But way too hot!  I expet lookie lou's to show up around 2ish.  They better lease cuz I need the $$!  This next show has a $65 entry fee for one class! They went up $10 from last year!  

Craig won't be doing one until Oct.  Just me this time.  We were talking yesterday and he thinks I should not do this one coming up in July, that I should stick to the bbing instead.  But I think I am gonna go ahead with this one in July and do Masters Figure.  I still need to bring the legs down smaller, so doing this show will only help instead of hinder progress.  My body is finally leveling back out from last weekend's little eat feast.  Only 5 lbs to drop in the 3 weeks, legs are holding up good too! (Suprises the hell out of me!  Usually the first place to go!)

Those sound like the same popsicles we have here.  I don't usually count them in my totals.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

6/19/04 Planned Meals for the day

Meal one: 6 egg whites, 1/2 c. cooked oats, 1 apple cinnamon rice cake with 1 tbs jiff peanut butter (yes, the bad kind).
Meal two: 4 oz ground turkey, 1/2c. sweet potato, 1c. french style cut green beans
Meal 3: either 4 oz tilapia or chicken, 1/2 c. sweet potato, 10 stalks aspargus
Meal 4: one of the above meats that I didn't eat in meal 3, 2c. salad 
Meal 5: 4 to 5 oz ground turkey and most likely more salad.
1 20 oz. diet coke, 1/2c. chex mix. *Edit 8pm.  I was bad!  Very bad. Italian Food!  I had to go.  *
*Chicken Marsala, Ziti pasta with red sauce, garlic bread, and a cannoli*

I really really wanted a dont from Shipley's after this mornings run. I love their cinnamon buns or twists! OMG..they are sooooo yummy! We avoided the drive down that road that has Shipley's so we wouldn't turn in there. Three weeks is a short time.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

Worked out Bi's and abs this afternoon.

DB curls
w/up 2 x 10 @15
2 x 6 @ 30, 35
Hammer Curls
2 x 6 @ 25, 30
Sissy bar curls
1 x 6 @70
Leg raises
2 x 10 @ 10
cable rope crunchs
2 x 12 @ 50

No cardio tonight, going to have Italian food. How on Earth am I gonna eat healthy? There is a question I do not have an answer for. I'm stumped on this one. A friend from the gym is taking us and Craig has been dying for real Italian Food. I couldn't say no.  Gonna have to crack the  on sprints in the morning to get rid of it.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, I am kinda freakin out.  I should not have had what I did for dinner.  Bobbie, a guy that we know from the gym took us out for dinner.  ITALIAN FOOD!   There is no such thing as "good" food on their menus!   I do have to admit that it was some of the best damn food I have had in a long long time!  He has been telling us about this food for weeks, Craig was so excited about going and having it.  I am thinking of doing what Craig did to drop some of his extra bodyweight by having egg whites and broccoli for three days, then a carb up day.  then repeating the cycle for 8 days or so.  I don't have the time right now to be eatting Italian Food.  Gawd I am gonna feel like a Blimp in the morning.  I have got to nip this in the bud pronto!


----------



## Jill (Jun 19, 2004)

Don t be so hard on yourself-you were so strict and dieted down for 16 weeks. Just get back on track tomorrow 

Question-Ive been keeping my carbs around 110-130, do you think a refeed or carb up is necessary? Ive been finding my meal plans quites easy, veggies are great low cal fillers!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Don t be so hard on yourself-you were so strict and dieted down for 16 weeks. Just get back on track tomorrow
> 
> Question-Ive been keeping my carbs around 110-130, do you think a refeed or carb up is necessary? Ive been finding my meal plans quites easy, veggies are great low cal fillers!


Do you feel like your draggin any?  or lacking in energy?  If so, add something in that you would normally not have.  Extra serving of oats, spuds, etc.  Or if you can control the craving for something sweet, have a slice of dessert, etc.  Just try not to have anything high in fats, like pizza, french fries.  Wouldn't hurt to have one cheat with one meal once a week.  

Jillie.....I'm trying not to be hard on myself.  I truly enjoyed every minute of the food.  It was so yummy!  I didn't eat all the ziti, shared my chicken marsala with Craig, but did have two bites of his Cicken Alfredo.  Now the garlic bread...I had 4 slices, but they weren't big slices, skinny slices.  (not half the loaf like normal).  Just have to do more cardio this week.


----------



## Jill (Jun 19, 2004)

Jodie, Im actually feeling great!! No lack of energy at all. Im really beginning to luv veggies again!! I WAS going to have a cheat meal today, but changed my mind after seeing the scale this am, I was sooooooooo pleased with my results I didnt want to mess it up. I think I'll wait till next week

Steve luuuuuuuuuuuvs italian food, he always gets alfredo too. Garlic bread is soooo yummy!!! My moms having me for steak dinner tomorrow, I told her to just have a HUGE salad for me with the steak, I WILL pass on the crap for sure! 

Have fun doing cardio ALLLLLLLLLLLL week long  !!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

Off to bed now.  Morning comes to quick.  We have more sprints at 6:30am.  Then work all afternoon.  ::::note to self, stay away from Bobbie, he is bad, evil bad man that takes us out to eat yummy foods that I shouldn't have!:::::


Ya'll should see him, he is a nut!  Craig says, "typical New York Italian".


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Jodie, Im actually feeling great!! No lack of energy at all. Im really beginning to luv veggies again!! I WAS going to have a cheat meal today, but changed my mind after seeing the scale this am, I was sooooooooo pleased with my results I didnt want to mess it up. I think I'll wait till next week
> 
> Steve luuuuuuuuuuuvs italian food, he always gets alfredo too. Garlic bread is soooo yummy!!! My moms having me for steak dinner tomorrow, I told her to just have a HUGE salad for me with the steak, I WILL pass on the crap for sure!
> 
> Have fun doing cardio ALLLLLLLLLLLL week long  !!!


Jillie...add one in next week.  You should be fine, shouldn't mess anything up, maybe give it a lil kick in the rear to rev it up some.  I could go for a big fat juicy sirloin steak too!   Sounds yummy!  Be sure you take the fishy caps to offset the lower fats.  HUGE salad?  I'm addicted to salad!  I eat them lots!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Girl it is SO Hot here! I wouldn't feel bad working if I were you-But thats just me~ Hate this Houston Heat. I didn't go outside until 4:45pm today. LoL!

I bet that Italian food was good!!! Where did ya'll go!! Don't feel bad honey- You will work it off and get back on track tomorrow!!! And you did really good last week with your meals (Especially for just competing..you jumped back on your diet so fast like a superwoman!) I'm very proud of you..I have been bragging to my mom and my hubby & close friend about you!

Have fun doing sprints tomorrow!! I can't wait to do them again. Hopefully doctor releases me soon!! I did go on a short -40 minute powerwalk tonight with my friend and my doggie--felt great! 

Take care darling!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 19, 2004)

Jodie had to come and stop by and say hello    I am back to reality now and this sucks ass.  I have been for about 5 hours and i have already fought with darren.  this sucks ass i just want to run out and get some candy and shove it in my face instead of the low-carb ice cream i had earlier.  i just want to not go anywhere til i get down abotu 20 pounds and this sucks.  I am really depressed tonight and have to be up til like 4am cause the airline lost my luggage and are delivering between midnight and 4am


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Jodie had to come and stop by and say hello  I am back to reality now and this sucks ass. I have been for about 5 hours and i have already fought with darren. this sucks ass i just want to run out and get some candy and shove it in my face instead of the low-carb ice cream i had earlier. i just want to not go anywhere til i get down abotu 20 pounds and this sucks. I am really depressed tonight and have to be up til like 4am cause the airline lost my luggage and are delivering between midnight and 4am


wow, where did you go?  I need to go read in your journal to catch up.  Don't eat junk food!  Try to be strong.    How is the low carb Icecream?  I haven't tried that yet.  Try not to be so hard on yourself.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie!! Girl it is SO Hot here! I wouldn't feel bad working if I were you-But thats just me~ Hate this Houston Heat. I didn't go outside until 4:45pm today. LoL!
> 
> I bet that Italian food was good!!! Where did ya'll go!! Don't feel bad honey- You will work it off and get back on track tomorrow!!! And you did really good last week with your meals (Especially for just competing..you jumped back on your diet so fast like a superwoman!) I'm very proud of you..I have been bragging to my mom and my hubby & close friend about you!
> 
> ...


Stacey, we went to this place over in River Oaks off W. Gray called Romano's. It was really good!

Looks like we are going to have another hot humid day today as well!  I'll be at work again.  Hopefully won't have to walk to the back of the property to show this one apartment 50 million times.  LOL

Short 40 minture powerwalk?  I would have died!  I'm liking the sprints so far, we did them again this am.  Gonna try to add a 3rd set of them this week as well.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

Today's diet will be low low carb since I screwed up soooo bad last night.  I will be doing this for two days. (I think)

Meal 1: 7 egg whites, 1/2 c. cooked oats
Meal 2: 4 oz tilapia, 2c. asparagus
Meal 3: 7 egg whites and brocolli
Meal 4: 4 oz tilapia and salad
Meal 5: Not sure yet, most likely meal 3 or 4.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

Work has been boring so far today, but it's almost over for the day, then don't have to be back in the leasing office until Friday.  I'll be stuck at the corp. office for more training on a new system they want us to use.  Being that I have to be there at 8:30, cardio will be with the chickens,  at the azz crack of daylight, 5:30 am for the next three days.  Thursday I am sleeping in a lil.  I'm tired this afternoon, but have to do my pm cardio when I leave here.  Probably 30 mins on the stepper.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Today's diet will be low low carb since I screwed up soooo bad last night. I will be doing this for two days. (I think)
> 
> Meal 1: 7 egg whites, 1/2 c. cooked oats
> Meal 2: 4 oz tilapia, 2c. asparagus
> ...


What is tilapia?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 20, 2004)

white fish


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2004)

hi


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

P...it's like orange roughy but not as much fat.  


Hi Cat.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2004)

how are you


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2004)

kitties


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Work has been boring so far today, but it's almost over for the day, then don't have to be back in the leasing office until Friday. I'll be stuck at the corp. office for more training on a new system they want us to use. Being that I have to be there at 8:30, cardio will be with the chickens, at the azz crack of daylight, 5:30 am for the next three days. Thursday I am sleeping in a lil. I'm tired this afternoon, but have to do my pm cardio when I leave here. Probably 30 mins on the stepper.


Sometimes I do cardio that early too That god for epherderine. Exercising is deff my #1 priority, I really think its gotta be.

Have fun at the corp office, atleast you wont be exposed to your bosses junk food!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

Jillie...they will have tootsie rolls and candy there instead.  I've already cooked all my food and veggies to take with me.  I'm sure I will get looked at like I am a nutjob eatting in the middle of the classes.  Oh well.


Cat..those are cute kitties.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 21, 2004)

Morning Jodie!!!  That Italian food sounds yummy  .  I've not had any REAL Italian food since last summer.  My grandma is full Italian and she cooks ALL the time.  So, when I'm visiting my daddy and her she always makes all this yummy food.  It's sooooo good too, but I'm glad I don't live there or I'd be a bit..... fluffy! LOL!!!

I ordered SAN Tight from Bulk Nutrition and Ephedrine.  (The guy said to stack these two together) but on the bottle of SAN it says DO NOT stack this product with Ephedrine or Caffeine.  So, can I still do it???? If so, how much?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

Morning Miss Jodie !  

Don't you just love going to home offices for training classes.  Do you have to do sales presentations and have them video taped and critiqued ? I hate that !


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 21, 2004)

ncgirly...you can stack the two together as long as you aren't too sensitive to ephedra......SAN works on your thyroid and ephedra works by a different mechanism.

It is like anatural alternative to cytomel and clenbuterol...i have been very impressed with all of SAN's products....and ephedra just kicks ass!

(Jodie is at her class all day today....I'm sure she'll be on as soon as she gets home...around 6)


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

I miss Jodie already.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 21, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> ncgirly...you can stack the two together as long as you aren't too sensitive to ephedra......SAN works on your thyroid and ephedra works by a different mechanism.
> 
> It is like anatural alternative to cytomel and clenbuterol...i have been very impressed with all of SAN's products....and ephedra just kicks ass!
> 
> (Jodie is at her class all day today....I'm sure she'll be on as soon as she gets home...around 6)


Thank you sooo much!!  It's ephendrine though- not ephedra- does that matter?


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

How many fish oil a day do YOU take?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 21, 2004)

Jillie...2 per day is all.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie...2 per day is all.


Just 2 caps?  or do you mean just 2g of Fish oil per day?


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just 2 caps? or do you mean just 2g of Fish oil per day?


I know, its low.    Just 2 caps per day.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 21, 2004)

Diet for today. wasn't the greatest, had 3 mini butterfingers, 2 smarties and 1 mini goodbar (those miniture size ones, very tiny). Corporate office is bad! I did pass on lunch that they brought in, plus they are having breakfast and lunch until Wednesday.

Meal 1: 7 egg whites and 1/2 c. cooked oats
Meal 2: 4 oz chicken, 2 c. raw broccoli, 3 butterfingers (mini ones)
Meal 3: 7 egg whites, 12 stalkes asparagus (2 smarties) (1 tiny goodbar)
Meal 4: 4 oz. tilapia, 2 c. salads
Meal 5: 5 oz ground turkey, 2 c. salad.
Totals: Calories 1168, Protein 143, Carbs 88 (includes veggies), Fats 16

Workout was legs.

Leg ext
warm-up 2x10 @ 50
3 x 15 @70
Seated leg curls (was trying to superset someone jumped on my machine)
1 x 15 @ 40 ended up doing standing one leg curls 2 x 15 @25
Squats supersetted with pop squats
3x 15 @ 95,115, 115 3x 30 on pop squats
Leg press (legs high and wide) supersetted with lunges
3 x 15 @ 225 3 x 40 @ 10
SLDL
3 x12 @ 95, 135 (8), 135 (12)
outties and innie thigh thingie machine
2 x 30 @ 60/70 70/80

Alarm did not go off this am, so didn't make cardio, legs were to dead for pm cardio.


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

What do you eat your turkey and lettuce with? I am addicted to salsa mixed with ff sour cream, ground turkey/chix with spice, and lettuce!!!

Oh ya, are smarites chocolate, or what we call 'rockets' here in Canada??

One other thing-I found sf jolly rancher jello cups!!! They have flavors like green apple, and raspberry! The taste WAY better than reg jello, I luv em!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 21, 2004)

hey jodie, guess what?

taking family vacation aug1-4
with a friend too

we get our own room

Its at the Guadalupe river
we get free boats/canoes/kyaks all that too

Me and friend gonna sneak out
do some bad things 

get drunk/get laid is on the menu lol


----------



## sara (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey hon.. just want to wish you the best of luck


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

When's the comp Jodie? Feeling ready? I know you'll kick some butt


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> hey jodie, guess what?
> 
> taking family vacation aug1-4
> with a friend too
> ...


Craig and I are planning to go over to the Gualalupe too!  Not sure which weekend yet.  I love going there!!!  You'll have a blast!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What do you eat your turkey and lettuce with? I am addicted to salsa mixed with ff sour cream, ground turkey/chix with spice, and lettuce!!!
> 
> Oh ya, are smarites chocolate, or what we call 'rockets' here in Canada??
> 
> One other thing-I found sf jolly rancher jello cups!!! They have flavors like green apple, and raspberry! The taste WAY better than reg jello, I luv em!


Jillie...I usually use a steak seasoining when I cook it, the add Salsa to it as well.  I can't have sour cream, so have to do without that.

Smarties here are little candies in a roll, kinda like a sweettart, but not near as big or tart.

Oh..those Jolly Rancher jellos are yummy!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hola everyone else!  It's back tot he corporate office again today.  But wanted to say hello!   


We did get up this am!!  woohoo   30 mins cardio.  15 on bike, 15 on treadmill.
I'll post diet and workout tonight when I get home.  Gonna do one more lower carb today.  Just have to stay away from the candies at the office.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Jodie  !! I hate those little candies- their evil!! It makes me think I can eat more cause their so tiny


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

Today's Meals for 6/22/04

Meal 1: 7 egg whites, 1 /2 c. cooked cream of rice
Meal 2: 4 oz. turkey, 2 c. salad, 2 smarties
Meal 3: 7 egg whites, 2c. green beans
Meal 4: 4 oz turkey, 1 rice cake
Meal 4: 4 oz tilapia, 2 c. salad, 1 rice cake
Calories: 932, Carbs: 75, protein: 139, Fats: 5 or so

Workout was chest
Incline db press supersetted with flyes
1 warmup of 10 @ 20
working set: 4 x 10 at 35,35,35,35(9)   4 x 10 @ 35,35,35,35(5) DS to 30(4)
BB flat bench
2 x15 @ 95
Cable crossovers
3 x15 @ 40,50(10), 50(8) ds 40(7)
outter inner thigh machine
2 x 30 50/60

cardio tonight: 20 mins on level 7 stair stepper.  I'm dead tired, sweet potato gets added back in tomorrow for two meals.  Have class again tomorrow from 8am to 6pm.  Won't be doing cardio tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 22, 2004)

Goodness. Any particular reason why your calories and fat are so low today?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

I've been doing a lower carb for three days, to pull off some of the water weight I had put back on.  I'm doing another show in 2 1/2 weeks and was not happy with the way I was looking three days ago.  They'll go back up tomorrow to my norm, then back down for 3.  After that, I plan to keep them at my norm. until July 12th.  Only thing I pulled out was the spuds.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 22, 2004)

goood luck...

Hope everything is well


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

Everything is great.  Just been busy with the work crap.


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2004)

Where do you buy this talipia fish? Is it raw?? How do you cook it? Ive never seen it here before.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jillie...do you have a Sam's or Costco?   It's usually in the raw in the frozen food section in a big bag.  It's like orange roughy.  Orange Roughy is a lil too fishy for me.  I usually cook it the same way I cook all my meats.  Throw it in a skillet with some Pam and steak seasoning, almost burn it so it gets a lil crispy.  I think I cook everything in that skillet.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a costco. Im gonna go there thursday, thanks!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

You're welcome.  If they don't have it, try the Orange Roughy.  It still tastes good too!  2 filets of both are usually 4 oz.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

>


Learning a new program for the office to use Cat.   It's pretty easy, but alot of stuff to learn and remember.   

Ok...off to bed I go.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Morning Jodie!! I love the Talipa and Orange Roughy too!!  


Question for ya- I've got the Lipoderm Ultra.  Using it on the back of my legs (upper region close to bootie!).  On the bottle it says do not exceed 8 pumps at one time.  Is this 8 pumps per leg or 8 pumps total?


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!! Any recommendations as to what to have for my cheat meal???? Is ANYTHING ok? I think you said no pizza....darn.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Jodie!! I love the Talipa and Orange Roughy too!!
> 
> 
> Question for ya- I've got the Lipoderm Ultra. Using it on the back of my legs (upper region close to bootie!). On the bottle it says do not exceed 8 pumps at one time. Is this 8 pumps per leg or 8 pumps total?


NOt the J you were asking but I can answer. It's 8 pumps total, 2 times per day.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2004)

Thank you Jodi.  I don't use that one.  So I wouldn't know.

Jillie.,...don't eat things that are greasy or cooked in oils.  Myself I usally go for pancakes, dessert stuff, cookies, cake, that kind of stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2004)

Diet for today was the normal diet, except I added my carbs back in meals 2 and 3, cut veggies down to 1 c. on each of those meals.  I did have 1 tortilla with meal 2 and some fatija meat. Then had another tortilla in the car on the way home this afternnon.   I'll figure totals later tonight or tomorrow.  Carbs are def. higher today, but am dropping them back tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Jodie!  Just wanted to say Hi!!  Hope you have a great day tomorrow!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2004)

I hope too Stacey.  I'm finally off after 10 days!  Have to go with Craig to clinic.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

10 days!
i would sue! 

enjory the break
im off till saturday and im already jumping with joy


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

Oh Wow 10 days in a row- you poor thing!!! You deserve a day off. Hopefully it won't rain TOO much for ya!!! 

Do you still meet with that guy for measurments weekly?
I was wondering wear you bought that Talipa- I wonder if they have it at WalMart?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 23, 2004)

or HEB


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!!!    How is the day off going?  Hope you are enjoying it !!


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

Do you think I should supplement fiber pills into my diet? I dont think I am getting enough.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 24, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Oh Wow 10 days in a row- you poor thing!!! You deserve a day off. Hopefully it won't rain TOO much for ya!!!
> 
> Do you still meet with that guy for measurments weekly?
> I was wondering wear you bought that Talipa- I wonder if they have it at WalMart?


Stac...we usually buy a big bag at Sam's.  It's about $9 for a 2.5 Lbs Bag. Walmart does have it in the fresh fish section, but its a lil more expensive.  HEB carries it too in the fresh fish section and in the frozen section where they have the frozen shrimp and stuff.  Alot smaller bad (12 oz) for $3 or so.

I'm not doing measurements for this show.  I did weigh this morning, I'm at 122, so I'm not off track anymore.  We'll start back with measurements probably for the show that will be Oct. 16th.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Do you think I should supplement fiber pills into my diet? I dont think I am getting enough.


Jillie...if your eatting alot of green veggies you should be fine.  I do find that when I have more veggies, nature changes in the way it works (ya know what I mean?  )  Craig says if you add some in it won't hurt you.  I sometimes take the stuff you mix in water and down it if I feel the need too.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 24, 2004)

Pammie....I am draggin today!  Didn't want to get out of bed but had too.


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie...if your eatting alot of green veggies you should be fine. I do find that when I have more veggies, nature changes in the way it works (ya know what I mean?  ) Craig says if you add some in it won't hurt you. I sometimes take the stuff you mix in water and down it if I feel the need too.


I eat more than enough iceberg lettuce and cukes, but I also eat cauliflower and peppers.How much does Craig recomend? Im going to Gnc today. I heard it makes you full too.
Thanks


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 24, 2004)

Workouts from lastnight and this morning.   Back yesterday then shoulders/tris today.
Barbell rows
w/up sets 3 x 10 @ 45,95,95
working sets 2 x 16 @ 115, 135
V-bar pulldowns
2 x 6 @ 130, 140
Pullups supersetted with walking lunges
2 x 6 @ 8 plates (whatever weight that is on that machine.) 2 x 30 lunges
One arm DB rows
2 x 6 @ 50,60
Deads
2 x 6 @ 135,185
Shrugs 2 x 8 @  225,315
Cardio was 15 mins on recumbent bike.  I was loopy after this workout.

shoulders/tri's---very weak today
DB shoulder presses w/up 3 x10 @ 20
3 x 6 @ 30,35,40
Rev. incline rear delts
3 x 8 @ 15,25,25
laterals
2 x 8 @ 30
Skull crushers supersetted with kickbacks
2 x10 @ 40,50     2 x10 @ 15, 20
One arm cable pressdowns
2 x 8 @ 30,40
One arm overhead ext.
1x 8 @ 25
Cardio will be tonight.   I could hardly function today even with the added carbs from yesterday.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I eat more than enough iceberg lettuce and cukes, but I also eat cauliflower and peppers.How much does Craig recomend? Im going to Gnc today. I heard it makes you full too.
> Thanks


If its the caps 6 a day twice a day. Or if it is the tsp stuff, one tsp twice per day (this stuff is way nasty! Gets thick quick!)


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

You are the greatest Jodie, thanks!!! This chick just walked by my work, she was RIPPED!!! Almost as ripped as you!!! I couldnt stop staring at her, she probably thought I was a lesbian or something!  Im sure she just did a show or something.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ask her Jillie.  Just don't stare.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

We are off to do morning Cardio.  I think we'll do 30 or 40 mins on the treadmill on an incline.  

I'll get caught up on everyone's journals this afternoon.  Promise!


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!! I went searching hi and low for taliapia yesterday! Even checked Costso. The guy at Safeway (grocery store) said the only place Id find it in the city would be a chinese supermarket-where there they'd have to catch it *LIVE* out of the tank for me. Id  probably have to clean it myself too! I think Ill pass. I just bought chicken breast instead, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

That would be icky.   Did they have Orange Roughy?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

Sam's Club and Costco have Cod, Orange Roughy, and Mahi Mahi   I'm not a fan of tilapia, too fishy for my liking   My all time favorite fishes are haddock, halibut and cod


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

Jodi...are you getting the thin fillets?  They aren't as strong as the orange roughy.  I don't like much fish that has a strong taste.   I may have to try the Halibut.  Isn't that like a flounder?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

Yeah, I got the Tilapia individiually packaged in a 2.5lb bag at costco.  I just didn't like them.  

Mmmmm......Halibut, its a thick flakey white fish, not fishy at all and it soooooo good.     I've never had Flounder, I think flounder is thin.  

Some of my other favs are Swordfish steak and Shark


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

May have to try them after today's feast of cookies.  I needed them.  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie!!! I went searching hi and low for taliapia yesterday! Even checked Costso. The guy at Safeway (grocery store) said the only place Id find it in the city would be a chinese supermarket-where there they'd have to catch it *LIVE* out of the tank for me. Id probably have to clean it myself too! I think Ill pass. I just bought chicken breast instead, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


Did you try the market in WEM?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> May have to try them after today's feast of cookies. I needed them. LOL


I'd rather have cookies than fish too 

Someone at work brought in a couple dozen homemade cc cookies


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

They are homemade Jodi.  If you could have some, I would package some up and drop them in the mail to you.  I was draggin so bad for the past few days, that I needed to throw something in.  I'm sitting at 122 or so, so I am not off track for the next two weeks.  They shouldn't hurt me too much if any.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok...I don't like the cut on the rear of either of these two suits, but it's what I have to work with for now.  Which one looks better?  Myself I think they both look like pooh!   Craig likes the burgandy one better, so I am going to stone it to see what it ends up looking like.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 25, 2004)

leave it to me to be difficult...i prefer the blue one over the burgundy.  (but craig's vote should count a few extra times)


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

You got a very nice ass I like em both. The blue is a very pretty color, and the red looks hot with your darker hair, and tan. I say the burgandy one.

Hey NT, that where the guy at the store said to go-the chinese market at wem. The though of picking fish out of a tank is GROSS! Im just sticking with chix and turkey breast. Steve is on this huge TUNA kick, several cans a day. If Im upstairs I can 'smell' when he opens one. I make him go brush his teeth after eating the tuna, cause his tuna breath last night alomst made me sick.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

You butt is already small in both but I like the burgundy one over the blue 

I'm still debating colors for me.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 25, 2004)

I think the burgandy one looks better too.  I think it's your tan that compliments it so well but they both look great!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

I think the blue makes me too washed out.  Plus it looks funny on stage, seems like they are liking darker colors at this time.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

Do you ever wonder why sugar does not make you hungry?   I think I have ate twice today after those cookies and had to force myself to eat.  Certainly didn't want to eat, but had too.   I did remove all traces of choc chip cookies fromt he house.  Brought what was left up here to work!   Our makeready can use them for energy.  hehe


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

Did you bake the cookies??


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

Cookies?   Umm......... 

I don't have anymore cookies here.   They are all gone.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You are the greatest Jodie, thanks!!! This chick just walked by my work, she was RIPPED!!! Almost as ripped as you!!! I couldnt stop staring at her, she probably thought I was a lesbian or something!  Im sure she just did a show or something.


the other day when i was grocery shopping

I saw this GIANT guy

He musta been 6'5"
and he looked to weigh about 260!
had a gut but he was massively muscular!

and his wife was a lil mouse lol


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 26, 2004)

Yesterday's workout.  I'm not sure what I had to eat yesterday.  Oh...I know why, I had cookies, killed my appetite for most of the day.  Anyways on to the workout, it was bi's.

DB Curls
w/up 2 x 10 @ 20
working sets  2 x 6 @ 30
Hammer curls
2 x6 @ 25, 30
Sissy bar curls
1 x 6 @ 70
standing cable curls (doubles)
2x 10 @ 40,50
Smith machine lunges supersetted with innie outtie thigh thingie
2x15 @ 95            2 x 20 @ 70/80

Cardio was 30 mins on the stepper. this am was 30 on incline treadmill and 15 on recumbent.  PM was 35 mins on the bike while stoning my burgandy suit.  (thought I would kill another bird while riding)

Tomorrow should be sprints at 6:30am if the weather holds out.  We've had so much rain.

Diet was low low in carb.  doing this for a few days again.
Normal turkey, eggs, fish with 1/2c. cooked cream wheat, salad x 2, and asparagus.  Guess calories are right at 1000.  Didn't pick in the chex mix or snack any at work.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 27, 2004)

Got up at 6am to go to the track, was there by 6:30.  Noone showed up!   I was there alone.  I did some sprints, side shuffles, skipping, etc then came home.

Craig and I went to see that movie Farheinet 9/11 lastnight.   It was a good film, makes you really think how screwed up things really are and if our President is as honest as we would like to think.  He sounded so stupid in alot of the things he would say.  Does he even think for himself?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 27, 2004)

do any presidents?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 27, 2004)

Nope...Have you?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 27, 2004)

Went back to the gym tonight and did 30 mins cardio on the bike.
Tomorrow will be last leg workout until the 10th.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nope...Have you?


??


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 28, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> do any presidents?


??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 28, 2004)

hahahah oh
You thought i meant did you have sex with any presidents hahahah

I meant, "Do any presidents....think for themselves?"


that was cute


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 28, 2004)

Silly you!   LOL

Actually thought you meant 100 yard sprints.   I'm no Monica. So no presidents here.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Jodie  .  Do you think I could go down to 1000 calories a day safely to loose weight?


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2004)

I think we stole the sun from texas. It was SUPER hot here today, I got a real nice tan.  And ate 1 too many sf popsicles!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 28, 2004)

its been raining in dis part o' texas for days and rest of week supposed to too


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie  . Do you think I could go down to 1000 calories a day safely to loose weight?


Andrea...just where do you think you need to loose at?   You look perfect to me!  I don't think going that low would be good for you or for anyone else.  Its not good for the body.  _I've got that other show in about 12 or so days, its the only reason I did it.   It starts to mess with your head when you don't have carbs, etc._


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 28, 2004)

Last leg workout.

Squats
warm up set: 3 x 10 @ 45, 95,95
working sets: 3 x 6 @ 135,185, 225
Supersetted with walking lunges 6 x 20 @15
Presses
2 8 @ 315, 495
SLDL
1 x 10 @ 95, 2 x 8 @ 135,185
Leg curls
3x 12 @ 40
innie and outtie thigh thingie
2 x30 @ 70/80
Calf raises 3 x 15 @ 190
seatted calf raises
2 x 15 @ 95

No cardio today. I was toolazy to get out of bed this am and too tired from legs and work to do any tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 28, 2004)

Cat...it's been raining 2 weeks?   Or something like that?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 29, 2004)

This morning was 25 mins cardio at 5:30am.  Still sleepy and the day has not even begun.  I'll try to post more later today if I am not swamped at work.  Hope everyone has a great day!  And that we get some sunshine!  But more rain is on the menu according to the tv.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Jodie!  What kind of cardio do you do? Do you feel comp ready?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 29, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie!  What kind of cardio do you do? Do you feel comp ready?


I do the bike, the treadmill, or the stair stepper.  Today was the bike since I wasn't all the way awake.  

I don't feel ready for this show.  Just been having alot of issues with this one.  Figure is just so different from a natty bbing show.  But I am going to go ahead with it, have fun and say fawk it when its over.  I'm sitting today at where I was for the first show.  I can look in the mirror and totally pick myself apart with the flaws I see that still need major improvements.  Craig is probably sick of hearing me biotch about it all.  I haven't been too nice the past few weeks.  People have been really bugging me.     We have this "friend" that has been working out with us and he is very draining to me.  Whines worse than anyone I have ever met, talks about things that should not be talked about at the gym and talks VERY VERY loud, acts like a dog in heat everytime a girl walks by him.  And I am just down right sick of him asking us to go out to eat when he knows damn well I will not go due to my diet and be so close to this show.  Hell he got upset with Craig because he does not always answer his cell (he never brings it in the house or stuff).  Said he would try reaching him on mine.  I was like WTF....I won't answer mine if you call on it.  Yes...I did tell him that too.  Then..when we are trying to leave the gym, he'll try and talk for another 15 mins out in the parking lot. (by this time, it is way past time for food and I am going into major bitch mode and not a goodthing for anyone around me)

OMG...I didn't mean for this to be my Tuesday rant.  Sorry.  See..this is what three days low carbs do.  Not a goodthing.  I'll have my spuds today.  Promise!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

Jodie, you are too cute  I would be in a bad ass cranky girl mood if I did what you do!!! Heck, I already am sometimes without doing what you do! That guy does sound terribly annoying  
From what I've seen you look AMAZING!  Yes, I mean it, *AMAZING*!! I'm sure your fellow competitiors will look great too, especially if they're not natural , but I really think you have a great chance of winning! 

Come on Jodie, you can do it  Put that beautiful smile back on your lips and beat all the negative feelings


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not feeling negative about the show.  Just being realistic about it.  I'd be estatic if I placed in the top 10 at this show, that is how good these girls look.  They are amazing, alot of them compete on a national level.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I don't feel ready for this show. Just been having alot of issues with this one. Figure is just so different from a natty bbing show. But I am going to go ahead with it, have fun and say fawk it when its over. I'm sitting today at where I was for the first show. I can look in the mirror and totally pick myself apart with the flaws I see that still need major improvements. Craig is probably sick of hearing me biotch about it all. I haven't been too nice the past few weeks. People have been really bugging me.  We have this "friend" that has been working out with us and he is very draining to me. Whines worse than anyone I have ever met, talks about things that should not be talked about at the gym and talks VERY VERY loud, acts like a dog in heat everytime a girl walks by him. And I am just down right sick of him asking us to go out to eat when he knows damn well I will not go due to my diet and be so close to this show. Hell he got upset with Craig because he does not always answer his cell (he never brings it in the house or stuff). Said he would try reaching him on mine. I was like WTF....I won't answer mine if you call on it. Yes...I did tell him that too. Then..when we are trying to leave the gym, he'll try and talk for another 15 mins out in the parking lot. (by this time, it is way past time for food and I am going into major bitch mode and not a goodthing for anyone around me)


 
 hahahahahaha  

 Are you sure youre not on some hidden camera show??  Sounds like that guy is doing just about everything he can to piss you off.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> hahahahahaha
> 
> Are you sure youre not on some hidden camera show?? Sounds like that guy is doing just about everything he can to piss you off.


You mean like the show Boiling Point?  I couldn't be so lucky.   I am stuck with him and I wouldn't win any money.

Today when we got to the gym...he was there.....waiting for us once again.  Today was another very busy day at work, so I was kinda short fused to say the least.  He asks...."Jodie, how was your day?"  My reponse was, "I was swamped, extremely busy and I am in a bitchy mood".  

Its sad....I even thought about going to a different gym tonight just to have some quiet.  I only have my membership to the one gym, but was willing to pay to go to a different one tonight.

I'm ready for work to be unbusy.  Peeps need to stop moving!  Plus there has only been two of us in the office all week.  Manager doesn't do much besides her stuff so it all falls back on me to do.  Only one more day I keep saying to myself, then a few days off, then work 4, then off 5.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 29, 2004)

Chest workout from tonight.   I did have carbs today in my meals 1-3.  With work, I haven't had time to get my fourth meal in before going to the gym, so I have been dragging bad.


Incline BB Presses
w/up   3 x 10 @ 45,65,65
working sets   3 x 6 @ 95, 115,125
BB flat becnh
3x 6@ 115,135,135
Flat flyes
3 x10 @ 35

Cardio 25 mins on incline treadmill up to level 15 at 2.9.


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2004)

Annoying people eh??  Try wearing headphones, sometimes I wear mine at the gym and dont even have any music on!  It just EXTRA annoying when you are in a bitchy mood already and dont want to be bothered.., I know the feeling some days, I work with custies all day long!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Annoying people eh?? Try wearing headphones, sometimes I wear mine at the gym and dont even have any music on! It just EXTRA annoying when you are in a bitchy mood already and dont want to be bothered.., I know the feeling some days, I work with custies all day long!


Jillie...he only talks louder.  Headphones don't drowned him out.   I'm glad he is going to Vegas on Sat.  I'll be able to get my last few days of cardio and workouts with just Craigie pooh.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 30, 2004)

Cardio was 35 mins on the bike this am


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 30, 2004)

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Tomorrow I do not have to go to work! Today was another day from hell! So busy, hardly had time to eat and didn't get my meal 4 in till just a few mins ago. I resorted to having 3 slices of turkey lunch meat on the way out the door to them gym so I wouldn't hurl while there. There was no cardio tonight, just didn't feel like doing any. Today was day one of 3 for low carbs. I did have a handful of that Kashi cereal Craig bought on my salad. That's some good stuff!

I'm almost done stoning my burgandy suit. I'll take a pic as soon as I have it complete. Looks like a whole new suit now! When its done it'll be all sparkly with about 250 stones! Oh...my make up artist had to cancel for the show. Its ok, didn't really need to be spending the extra $ on that, I can do my own, now I can get my hair color done. 

Tonight's workout was back.
BB bent over rows
3 x 10 @ 65 for warm ups
2 x 6 @ 135,145
Vbar pullsdowns
2 x6 @ 130
Pullups
2 x10 with 8 on the machine (not sure of weight)
DB one arm row
1 x 8 @ 60
Deads
2 x 10 @ 95, 115
Shrugs
2 x 6 @ 225,315


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 1, 2004)

Cardio this am was 35 mins on the bike.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

A little over a week until the next contest....How are you feeling?  Confident about entering the figure class?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nah.  Not really at all.  This is a very tough show!  I'm feeling good about me in general cuz today I have not had to deal with work bs.  I'm ready for a break from dieting and cardio.

How are you doing since yours?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 1, 2004)

OMG..too much seasoning on my fish.  ick


I did get my stones finished on my suit!   I'll post a pic later today.  right now I am going to the pool.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nah. Not really at all. This is a very tough show! I'm feeling good about me in general cuz today I have not had to deal with work bs. I'm ready for a break from dieting and cardio.
> 
> How are you doing since yours?


I'm sure you will do well. 


I am fine.  been eating a lot.  Red meat everyday!!  Lots of chicken, beef and turkey.  I am taking this week off from lifting and it is killing me.  I can't waite until monday to start my new program.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Jodie! Oh my gosh I See the SUN out my window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It actually hurt my eyes earlier!! Lmao!!!

Have fun at the pool! I'm doing that tomorrow & saturday

Take care! Your doing so awesome~!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 1, 2004)

Stacey!!  We did see some sun!  It was nice!   Forgot what it looked like.
Hopefully the weekend will be nice as well.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 1, 2004)

Craig has changed my wallpaper on my settings on the pc as a girl's kitty.  sic humor....she needs to shave.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

Cardio was 30 mins on the bike this am.  I didn't go back to the gym lastnight to lift.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 2, 2004)

Cue mycat: here kitty kitty.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

LOL...Greekie...I thought he would jump all over that one.

I'm serious....there is a naked chick with full bush with a lil stick figure of a man with a lawn mower, as my wallpaper.  I need to change it.   They (My son and Craig) did it as a joke.


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

Boys! The wallpaper really does sound funny though!!

I really like your new avi!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

Jillie....thank you!    But that wallpaper?  OMG.   Its so, In your face type of thing.  LOL  I have no clue where they got it.  

They also shaved my son's head almost bald.  He has a buzz cut now.  Had hair pieces all over the bathroom and in the tub, but they did make an effort to get most of it up. 

Then last night and this morning, Nick wanted PANCAKES to eat!   AUGH!!!!  low carb day for me, not a goodthing to have to make.  I did make one small one about silverdollar size for me this morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi NT!   How are you guys doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)

things are great here ... 

yourself?


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 2, 2004)

stevie ray kicks ass!...nice AVI...NT...every time it freakin floods around here (which is like everyday)...i think of his song...rainin down in texas (or is it... flooding down in texas...shit i cant think today....jodie made me eat pancakes this morning and the sugar messed my brain up....well at least thats the story I'm using)


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

I didn't make him eat anything.  He ate them on his own.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> stevie ray kicks ass!...nice AVI...NT...every time it freakin floods around here (which is like everyday)...i think of his song...rainin down in texas (or is it... flooding down in texas...shit i cant think today....jodie made me eat pancakes this morning and the sugar messed my brain up....well at least thats the story I'm using)


Stevie certainly does kick ass!  ... and you got it, Flooding down in Texas, one of my alltime favourite tunes!!

I'd stick to that story ... I believe _bullshit_ Jodie _made_ you eat pancakes with sugar


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

All I did was prepare the mix, cook them on the pan and put them on a plate.....what he did with them after that...is a mystery.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

Here is the suit after I finished with the stones.  These were taken today.

I'm still not happy with how the back of my legs look, still holding too much fat in that area, but there really isn't a whole lot I can do at this point being a week out from the show.  I know the last week they will change a little, but my body likes to cling to that nasty leg fat.  I'm going to try and put two a day cardios back in until Tuesday with the plastic pants.  Maybe that will help some.  Still haven't decided on what I plan to do for my last week out in regards to food.  Probably keep it the same as last time with the carbs, water and salt, but adding something different in on Saturday morning.  I didn't fill back out to well with the sweet potato and wine.  I seem to do better with junk stuff like the snackin cake and peanut butter cookies.  Its what Craig has suggested that I do.  He's just ready for me to be done dieting for awhile.  I've been a real bitch lately.  And I mean a BIG bitch too.


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

I think you look great!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

Lookin' good.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

ok...I am sorry, I have got to vent!

What is it with stupid dumb azz people?  One of my "friends" called me this evening to ask me where to get juice.  I was like WTF?  After telling her three or four times that I am natural, she goes...oh, I guess he;ll have to make a trip to Mexico then, do you need anything?   Again....wtf????????  I wanted to yell at her and say, "did you not just fuqen hear what I just said?  She thought that since I am in the gym all the time that I would know where to get it.  She has no clue!  I told her her hubbie needs to get his azz in the gym and make friends with peeps that do, cuz I'm not one of them.  This is a friend that I talk to maybe once in a blue moon.   I can see her husband now...walking up to some guy in the gym asking him if he's on...gawd people can be so stupid.     I guess they didn't get the memo that I have been deprieved of carbs lately and caught me on day three of it.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

Jillie and Patrick...thank you!   I'm my own worst critic and I have been very bad about that lately.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

Today's shoulder workout:

4 x 15 DB Presses supersetted with 3 x 10 front raises
20,20,25,25 15,20,20
Seated laterals
3 x 10@ 15
1/4 laterals
3 x 20 @ 20
WG upright rows
3 x12 @ 60
rev. pec dec
3 x12 @ 50
30 mins cardio on the treadmill with the plastic pants.
Lifts sucked, total lack of energy. Tomorrow I get spuds for my carbs, probably do this Sunday as well, then lower until Wed. (like 1/4c. cooked cream of wheat, 1/4c. sweet potato, 1/4 c sweet potato.) I dunno.  Haven't decided.  I'm feeling totally not ready for this show, which is so not like me.  My heart hasn't been in it since the show a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm feeling totally not ready for this show, which is so not like me. My heart hasn't been in it since the show a few weeks ago.


Why?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 2, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> ok...I am sorry, I have got to vent!
> 
> What is it with stupid dumb azz people? One of my "friends" called me this evening to ask me where to get juice. I was like WTF? After telling her three or four times that I am natural, she goes...oh, I guess he;ll have to make a trip to Mexico then, do you need anything? Again....wtf???????? I wanted to yell at her and say, "did you not just fuqen hear what I just said? She thought that since I am in the gym all the time that I would know where to get it. She has no clue! I told her her hubbie needs to get his azz in the gym and make friends with peeps that do, cuz I'm not one of them. This is a friend that I talk to maybe once in a blue moon. I can see her husband now...walking up to some guy in the gym asking him if he's on...gawd people can be so stupid.  I guess they didn't get the memo that I have been deprieved of carbs lately and caught me on day three of it.


Why didnt you just bitch her out?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

I dunno Jillie.   Craig didn't want me to do this show, wanted me to take the time off from the other one, but I had already committed myself to doing it.  I feel like I have been half azz doing it the past few weeks.  Just going through with the motions in hopes that it would hurry up and end.  I keep telling myself, "just a few more days."  I think another thing is that I know how tough this one will be, that most of the girls will be on, where as I don't do that.  I'm craving sweets really bad today, but haven't caved in, I want too, but won't allow myself to do it.  We have a box of Kashi cereal and milk, bisquick for pancakes or biscuits, not to mention the Banana Walnut Snackin Cake Mix (2 bags) for Saturday.  All of them are screaming my name very loudly!  

I've been grumpy to Craig for the past week when he doesn't deserve being fussed at.  Sad when both my son and him tell me I'm being a biotch.  (damn dietting)  The smallest things have been setting me off for no reason.  I almost cried in Randall's because they did not have what I wanted for Saturday and I couldn't figure out what to get instead.  Ended up with a head of lettuce and a diet coke when I really wanted Honey Roasted Cashews and sirloin steak.

omg...I have issues.  oh...I've had 10 pieces of gum in the last hour as well.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Why didnt you just bitch her out?


Beause she is a lost person and doesn't understand that peeps don't talk so openly about steriod use with complete strangers or people they do not trust.

I'm serious....her hubby will be one of them that we read about in the paper being busted by an agent trying to bring something back into the states.  Poor girl would get lost in a coke bottle, even with directions.


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

Jodie-keep your head up-it sounds like this long dieting has really started to affect you now. Its just a few days away, you can get through this. You'll kick ass at the show, have you looked in the mirror lately? Roids are for cheaters, JMHO.

I have REALLY been craving sweets today do, icecream, I dont know why???? I just feel like eating junk too. I know the feeling about the store-I sent Steve for ground chicken breast and he came home with ground turkey, cause they were sold out of chicken. I was pissed. Its not really big deal but its friggin annoying! Just like this guy at the gym this am. He was on the cross trainer a few down from me, and he was singing so fucking loud, I could hear him through my music! Then, as I was leaving he was walking out at the same time as me, STILL listening to his music singing out loud. I almost kicked the looser. He was getting on my nerves...Im sure it looks could kill he'd be dead!

Oh, about the gum??? I eat atleast a pack to 1.5 packs a day....

Keep smiling girlie, too bad we didnt live closer to one another, we could be cranky, crave sweets, and chew gum together!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 2, 2004)

I let people know when they are pissing me off...
And i act upon it usually...lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 2, 2004)

except at work

I have to hold it in

Some people are real bitchy and since they know i work
there
they think they can act anyway they want too

*slap!*


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Jodie~ Cheer up sweetie! I'm sorry that your feeling this way! Your almost there! You look awesome btw.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Today's alot better than the past few days. Our manager is not at work today so hardly any stress. It's NICE!!!! Plus I have had carbs today!! Cardio this am was 30 mins on the bike in my plastic pants.

I bid on a couple fitness outfits on ebay and those came in the mail today. I hope they fit! They are sooooo tiny! They said medium on the thingie...but they look extra tiny to me. Stacey....if they don't fit...I'll send ya an email about them. I need to stay away from ebay today. I ordered my hair stuff on there, suntan lotion and stuff. I think I am turning into a ebay shopping junkie.The swimsuit I ordered fits really cute!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

The show I am doing next Saturday:  http://www.npctexas.org/contest/2004texasstate/index.asp


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2004)

Is it a pro quailfier??  It may say in that link but I didn't see it..

Good luck!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

It's a National Qualifer P.


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

What are plastic pants??


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

You know....those rubber training pants for when you wet the bed?


bahahahahahah...j/k    

Seriously, they are like sweat pants but made out of plastic.  Have elastic at the top and on the legs, they make you sweat like crazy since they do not breath very well, if at all.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

*huggles* poor jodiekins! it's almost over.. so glad the carbs helped! dont worry about the users! u look great, love the suits! 

i wanna shop on ebay but im afraid of not getting my stuff.. oh btw did i tell u i bought a bathing suit at your fave store.. WALMART!  except I need a large top and they only had mediums.. so my top is too small!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Hmm...some guys would say having the top smaller was a goodthing!  

I've always got the things I have bid on ebay.  But there has been a time when someone bought something from me and said it never made it.  Don't know if it was bs or not, I just sent them their $10 back.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Tonight's arm workout:
dips supersetted with kickbacks
3x 20          3 x20 @ 15
Vbar pushdowns
3x 15 @ 40
Overhead Ext.
3 x15 @ 45
DB curls
3 x 20@ 15 (doubles)
Hammer curls
3 x12 @ 15
sissybar curls
3 x 12 @ 40,50,50

Was a higher carb day, arms haven't felt this pumped in God knows when.

Cardio was 25 mins on the treadmill on a 15 incline at 2.9


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

I had a tsp of pb and a rice cake. but didn't eat the two together. AUGH!!! see, I have no self control lately, auntie flow must be coming soon.


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I had a tsp of pb and a rice cake. but didn't eat the two together. AUGH!!! see, I have no self control lately, auntie flow must be coming soon.


 I dont buy pb anymore, havent for months, just cause I know I will eat it. I ate 4 sf popsicles, so who am I to say anything about self control.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Craig bought, its been here for two weeks.  Well, at least it wasn't the whole jar.  Only a tsp. which isn't 2 tbs.  which would be a whole serving.


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

I used to take a butter knife, and continually scrape the outsides of the pb jar, then lick the knife. It was the reg stuff, I bet I was eating 3-4TBS at a time! Reg pb just tastes so friggin good. 1 tsp wont kill ya.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

If I don't post anything tomorrow will someone call to be sure it didn't kill me?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL...Greekie...I thought he would jump all over that one.
> 
> I'm serious....there is a naked chick with full bush with a lil stick figure of a man with a lawn mower, as my wallpaper. I need to change it. They (My son and Craig) did it as a joke.


Oh damn just saw this

I wish i hadnt missed it, i woulda surely had a funny comment *sighs*  

Im just out of it sorry

Im working 8 hour days for 9 days in a row


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Cat...I do those all the time.  Usually 10 days, then 1 1/2 off, then 5 more.  Crazy crap like that.  It sucks.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 3, 2004)

yea i want tomorrow off so bad g*d damnit....
I wanna go be young, shoot off fire works...that sorta thing

This summer sux nuts


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Ah...your working too?   I just hope I am not busy.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 3, 2004)

yea lets see....2-10 -_-*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 3, 2004)

10 if im lucky maybe 10:30 or 11


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I don't buy PB anymore either, since I am eating a lot more carbs, I have less room for added fats in my diet.. altho I should pick up some fish oil caps or something 

I can eat a million sugar free popsicles.  Especially if I have different types, like fudgesicles and creamsicles mmm! 

Yeah.. as for the bathing suit.. I am practically spilling out of the top.. but I hope it fits fine once I loose some back fat (hopefully no boobie fat!) The bottoms are a size large tho.. I can't have them digging in creating excess rolls! 

BTW u r not the only one pmsing! It'll go away soon!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 4, 2004)

Greekie....here is the suit I got on ebay. Only thing is...I don't fill the top out too well right now.    It was $14 with shipping and brand new.   


Oh..sf popsicles....I could eat the whole box as one serving. Don't forget you need to have some good fats in your diet so your skin doesn't dry out or your hair won't fall out. I've been having to add fats back in some, I noticed I was having to lotion up all the time! Try adding a lil red meat into your diet if you like it, good source of good fats. Just get lean cuts.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 4, 2004)

Cardio was 35 mins on the bike this am.  Today will be low carb.


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2004)

I really dont add in any fats, except maybe fish oil-2 sound ok like we talked about before?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2004)

> Gary! You are doing awesome! I haven't popped in in forawhile and wow!
> 
> Hope you and the wifey are having a great 4th of July! Please have some bbq for me and oh....don't forget watermelon! I love watermelon after bbq!


Hi Jodie !  

You're such a sweetheart!  
Debbie will eat the watermelon in your honor, she can eat a whole one by herself and she is just a little thing.

I don't post in here very often but I read everyday. As usual your doing great but sounds like the lack of carbs is getting to you more for this show than the first one.

Looking Good !!!
Happy 4th !!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 4, 2004)

Anything has got to be better than eggs and green beans!!!

Today has been a slow day at work.  I was so busy posting stuff for sale on ebay!  hehe
I didn't shop today.    Today is also my last day for diet cokes until next Saturday night.  Fun fun

Also trying to decide if I want to stay lower carb until Wed, then go back to my normal amounts.  Dropping sodium 36 hours out instead of 48.  I dunno...anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 4, 2004)

Tomorrow begins the final week of prep!  woohoo!  We went to the food store tonight, was not a good thing.  I walked around stealing tiny samples.  I'm getting excited!  Plus I am feleing better and not having so many of the issues that always pleague me the last week.  I hate the self doubt stuff!  This week is also a short week at work for me.  Work until 1pm Wed.  then have a hair appt.  Gotta be a redhead!!  Then Thursday have to go with Craig down to school for an adjustment and for the results of all my bloodwork.  Friday gonna shoot with a photographer in some fashion type stuff early early in the morning (still have to see if Craig wants to go), Friday night is mandatory competitor meeting at the host hotel, Saturday will have to wake up with the roasters to begin the carbing up stuff, apply the clown face and all that girlie stuff!  

I did do cardio tonight.  25 mins on the treadmill on a 13 incline at 2.9.  plastic pants and long sleeve shirt!


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2004)

More photos??? Lucky girl. That is one of my goals, when I am semi-happy with my body I want to get just a few prof pics taken! If only I looked like you!!!!

What kind of samples did you have??? Steve and I were at the grocery store tonight, I friggin wanted swedish berries (the gummy candy) so I think they are on my list for my soon cheat day.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 4, 2004)

3 choc. covered peanuts, 1 malted milk ball (I robbed the bulk candy section) and 1 tiny slice of a tortilla.
Yep..more pics.  I want some being this little!  I can actually fit in a junior 3!  I NEVER NEVER get in a 3 esp. weighing 120.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 5, 2004)

No cardio this am.  Will do a lil (about 30 mins) after my workout tonight.   Gotta go to work soon!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 5, 2004)

Todays workout was a combo of chest, back and shoulders.  Day 2 of low carb, have one more left, then light carb up Wed. & Thursday.  Cut sodium Thursday night.  This no diet coke thing is for the birds.  Gives ya a headache from hell.


Tomorrow I will hit arms and delts.  My bis and tri's are still sore from my other workout on Saturday.   I did do 15 mins of cardio tonight.  Tomorrow will be last cardio day too.
Crossovers
2 x15 @ 40
Incline press supersetted w/ flyes
2 x10 @ 30        2 x10 @ 25, 30
Bent over bb rows
2x 12 @ 70
Lat. pulldowns
2 x 12 @ 80
one arm laterals
2 x 12 @ 20


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2004)

No diet pops would kill me too. I try to limit myself to 1 a day, but sometimes it turns into 3 or so.  What will you be having on your 2 carb up days???


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Todays workout was a combo of chest, back and shoulders. Day 2 of low carb, have one more left, then light carb up Wed. & Thursday. Cut sodium Thursday night. This no diet coke thing is for the birds. Gives ya a headache from hell


Morning Jodie, 

Hows the headache ?  What are you plans after you finish torturing yourself for this show ?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> No diet pops would kill me too. I try to limit myself to 1 a day, but sometimes it turns into 3 or so.  What will you be having on your 2 carb up days???


Jillie...just sweet potato until Wed. & Thursday. Then no carbs on Friday.  I'm following that plan that was laid out for J'Bo awhile back.  It's close to wait I am use to doing, just keeping the sodium in a lil longer.  I don't want to over do it with the carbs as I have been noticing that when I add them back in, that I have been filling out pretty quick.  I'll get ya some new pics tomorrow after I have my hair colored.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Jodie,
> 
> Hows the headache ? What are you plans after you finish torturing yourself for this show ?


Gary, It is gone this morning. Ah, plans for after this show...as in food that night or the game plan for later in the year?

Food: I think Outback Steakhouse. I would like one of their Sirloins cooked Medium, with a HUGE baked potato loaded with butter and a lil cheese. Plus that brownie thing with icecream. PLUS two loafs of that bread they bake.

Later in the Year: We are looking at a show the middle of Oct. Gonna take 4 weeks off dieting will be somewhat clean and continue with some cardio so I don't blow up HUGE again.  I don't want to put on more than 10 lbs if I can help it. (but we will see....I like baked goodies!)

Also spend time with Craig.  He's been having to put up with me the past three weeks, which has not been easy.  I have been stuck in the Queen Bitch mode for weeks.  I can go from being ok one minute, to being terrible the next.  And no....that isn't ALL women.

We are going toobing in New Braunsfels around the 24th of this month!  Much needed fun time!  If anyone here wants to meet up with us, send a PM and I will get you the details.  I was also thinking of going to Schlitterbaun too!  Then in Sept. we are going to Orlando for a couple days.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 6, 2004)

Morning Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I really dont add in any fats, except maybe fish oil-2 sound ok like we talked about before?


 
Jillie...if you notice any changes in your skin and hair, add a couple more fish oils in.  Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2004)

My son's pics of fireworks.

http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=2059

He's getting so good!  I love looking at his work.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Morning Jodie


hi NT.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2004)

Craig......I remember what it was that I was gonna tell you when I called.   That tanning lotion yesterday smells like protan.  ick!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 6, 2004)

hi there - just wanted to tell you i saw your latest photos and you're looking great!    both suits are extremely flattering and you look positively beautiful (and hella buff    )


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2004)

Ah...thank you Nikegurl!   I'm glad that it is almost here.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2004)

Ya Jodie, you body seriously kicks ass.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you Jillie.  I think I look different today than I did from the first show.  It's sooooo close now.   I'm glad, I have been having bad cravings for stuff.  

Only half a day of work tomorrow, then off until Monday.  It'll be a nice break and is much needed.  Only one workout left too.  No more cardiooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2004)

How about some comparison side by side pics???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 6, 2004)

Heya Jodie~ yeah no more cardio!!! I bet your happy!!

YOU LOOK AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!! I love both suits on you!!!  

Have a great wednesday


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> My son's pics of fireworks.
> 
> http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=2059
> 
> He's getting so good! I love looking at his work.


lol hey!
that what we were shooting at each other last night

I actually shot myself in the eye with a roman candle....
I was surprised i didnt blind myself


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How about some comparison side by side pics???


From when to when Jillie?   

From last show to now?

Stacey...I'm half day today!  I get off at 1pm!  woohooo


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2004)

Jodie, I just got the chance to catch up on your journal and saw your pics from the other day.  You look great   The burgundy suit came out gorgeous and you look fantastic


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank you Jodi!   If you need a suit stoned, let me know!  Alot less expensive than buying one that is done.  I purchased the stones on Dreamcreations.com.  Excellent prices on their stones and have all different sizes and colors.  Each one was set in the tiffany backing so they are not glued on, took me forever!  Craig was getting PO'd because I would sit and do that in the evenings.

How are feeling?  I hope all goes well for you.  Let us know if you need anything or need to talk.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2004)

Thats a great idea.  I bet you saved a whackload of money doing it yourself.  It came out gorgeous.  I didn't have mine stoned because of the cost, instead I used the material that shimmers   I had to cut cost somewhere because those damn suits cost a small fortune.

Thank you   Physcially I feel great, mentally..............well, I'm working on it.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey Jodie!  Took me a bit to catch up on things with you, and gosh darn woman.. you are looking just downright incredible.  *BEAUTIFUL*!!!! Very inspiring to many of us for sure. 

you are going to do AWESOME this weekend! Wish that I was still in Texas to come and watch. You have my best wishes!


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> From when to when Jillie?


From your show last year, to now.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey Jenjen!

How was your trip???  Hope it was fun.

Jillie...I'll see if I can dig one up from two years ago.  Very first show?


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

Very first show!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hey Jenjen!
> 
> How was your trip??? Hope it was fun.


It was *AWESOME!!!!* Way too much fun, so much to see, to do.. Everything there is SO different then what I am accustomed too, but... I loved it!!!    I have an oppurtunity to move to cowboy land... Im considering it!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2004)

You should move Jen!   You would love it!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2004)

ok Jillie....here ya go. I didn't post a new pic for the upcoming show as I haven't taken one for it yet.

These are kinda scary to see!
In order of the pics:
2002 NPC Texas State July 2002 (very first show, same burgandy suit I stoned)
2002 John Sherman Classic Nov. 2002
2003 New Orleans Classic June 2003
2003 Southwest Texas Classic Sept. 2003
2004 TNBF Houston Open June 2004

I started training with John Sherman about 16 weeks before the first show I had ever done. Three shows I trained myself or with Craig, last one we used Jon for diets and bodyfat and I trained with Craig.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2004)

augh...it isn't working.  I'll do it later.


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

When? I wanna see your pics


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Here Jillieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.   It worked this morning.  It was just in progress when I tried to load it lastnight.


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2004)

You are soooooooo hot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2004)

Any carbies for ya today?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes Jill.   I am having carbs today.   I skipped my cream of wheat this am and had two small 4 in. pancakes plain (bisquick ones I made).  meal 2 had 1/4 sweet potato, meal 3 is about to have 1/2 c. sweet potato.  I cut sodium today at 5ish, then fish and eggs with veggies for dinner and and the rest of tomorrow.  Carbs will go back in Saturday morning about 6am.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You are soooooooo hot!!!!!!!!


I would like to second that motion


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 8, 2004)

I love the suit on the top right, that color is sooo pretty! As are you!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you NT and Jill.  Ya'll are being too nice!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Here Jillieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.   It worked this morning.  It was just in progress when I tried to load it lastnight.




BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Jennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  I have legs again!     Little cute ones like yours!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

This is with the first coat of protan tonight.  Kinda gives ya'll an idea of what I'll be looking like Sat.  Still have to lower water tomorrow and do no carbs once again.


----------



## Novo (Jul 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I have legs again!     Little cute ones like yours!


You surely do, you look fantastic and a true inspiration! Wish you all the best for the weekend - have fun and reap the rewards for all your hard work   


Damn I want those legs .... now all I need to do is put in the hard work you have ...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2004)

JODIE~ You look HOT! And I can tell you have been working soooo hard!! Your going to do awesome at the show this weekend!!! I wish you all the best!!! I love the suit, your legs look amazing- so strong & Sexy!!!! You will knock em' dead girl!! I WANT your Legs!! 
Where is the show again?
What time?

GOOD LUCK JODIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 8, 2004)

wait wait wait...

Is that a tatoo...down there???


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Jodie   

It's almost showtime !  Good luck, I know you'll do great !


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 9, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> JODIE~ You look HOT! And I can tell you have been working soooo hard!! Your going to do awesome at the show this weekend!!! I wish you all the best!!! I love the suit, your legs look amazing- so strong & Sexy!!!! You will knock em' dead girl!! I WANT your Legs!!
> Where is the show again?
> What time?
> 
> GOOD LUCK JODIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Stacey..it is at the U of H at Cullen.  MOrning show is at 9:30 with the night show at 7pm.  Are you thinking of trying to come?  Tammy is trying to make it for the night show.  Let me know!

I'm kinda shocked at these legs.  They look better than the first show and are smaller!   yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 9, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> wait wait wait...
> 
> Is that a tatoo...down there???



Down where?   I have three tattoos.  one on my right ankle, one of my lower back and the one on my left hip area.  Silly.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Jodie
> 
> It's almost showtime !  Good luck, I know you'll do great !



Thank you Gary!   It's close!   I'll know tonight what everyone else is looking like and how many girls.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2004)

Jodie- the show is saturday right? Not today!??

I probably can't make it- (Matt's fault )

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 9, 2004)

LOVING the look woman!! that color suit and tan goes well for you!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank you Patrick.  Today has been an icky day.  no carbs and got a headache from it.  No... is only carbs in my green beans and asparagus.  It sucks!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 9, 2004)

Stacey...the show is Saturday.   If you can't make it, its ok. One of these days I will get to meet ya.

Jen....I woke up this morning with the legs looking even better than lastnight.  I'm excited to see what they will look like tomorrow!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2004)

so glad your legs are cooperating with you!  hope you have a good time tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2004)

Best wishes for tomorrow Jodie and most importantly, have fun!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2004)

Kick some Butt tomorrow


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Best wishes for tomorrow Jodie and most importantly, have fun!




Jodi...I am baking my cookies for tomorrow.      I won't cheat withthem til the morning.  promise!

IainDaniel and Nikegurl...I will try my best tomorrow.  I'm just gonna have fun with it.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 9, 2004)

I forgot to let ya'll know that yesterday, my son, Nick shot the Ken Lay indictment for Getty Images.  It was his first BIG assignment as a photojournalist.  He did have to do some soul searching after he shot the images he was expected to get, Reuter's offered him $3000 for all his images, Getty wasn't near that, but he stuck to his commitment with Getty's.  So...if any of ya'll live in an area where they actually had a photo of Ken Lay with the old Enron scandal from Getty's images in your newspaper, my kiddo shot it.  I'm very proud of him and his talent!  He's a really awesome young man.   

Here's a link to the images:  http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/cfw/FrameSet.aspx?s=ImagesSearchState|0|15|0|1|||0|0|0|0|7|nick+adams|0|0&p=7&pk=4


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I forgot to let ya'll know that yesterday, my son, Nick shot the Ken Lay indictment for Getty Images.  It was his first BIG assignment as a photojournalist.  He did have to do some soul searching after he shot the images he was expected to get, Reuter's offered him $3000 for all his images, Getty wasn't near that, but he stuck to his commitment with Getty's.  So...if any of ya'll live in an area where they actually had a photo of Ken Lay with the old Enron scandal from Getty's images in your newspaper, my kiddo shot it.  I'm very proud of him and his talent!  He's a really awesome young man.
> 
> Here's a link to the images:  http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/cfw/FrameSet.aspx?s=ImagesSearchState|0|15|0|1|||0|0|0|0|7|nick+adams|0|0&p=7&pk=4



That's really great !!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 9, 2004)

It is Gary!   I'm thinking he will do great things!


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2004)

I wish you all the luck in the world tomorrow Jodie! (not like you need it or anything.) What are you planning to cheat with when the comp is done??? I guess eating cookies tomorrow is a good start

Since your comps are will be done real soon, what are your plans for dieting, training, etc...?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 9, 2004)

Outback Steakhouse tomorrow night, then Popeye's fried chicken Sunday.

I'll be doing another comp in Oct.  So a few weeks of not dieting then back at it 8 weeks out from it.  Training will be with Craig doing the Max OT stuff for a few weeks.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

*Good Luck Jodie !!!!*   I know you will do well but don't forget to have fun too


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 10, 2004)

Here's my update....

I am in short figure and master's figure.   
In the short class, there are 18 girls out of those 18, I was in the 2nd calls outs, so I should be somewhere in the top 10.  I am happy with this, as this was the goal, to make the top 10 and not be in the bottom half anymore.
In master's there are 8, I'm not sure where I am in this group since they did not do any call outs.  They did move a few girls around, but I pretty much stayed where I was in the moving around.  Might be in the top 5 of this one since I wasn't moved.  
Craig took pics but they are dark, he took them from about 20 rows back because he didn't want to loose his seat.  He'll get better ones tonight, since I asked him to move up toward the front to take the pics.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2004)

Jodie~ Thats great news!!!! Good Luck tonight sweetie- Wish I could be there but I have to go to Matt's parents house

You look So beautiful!!!!  I'm So proud of you!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

God you look awsome!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you Stacey and Patrick!   

I'm kinda shocked myself at how I turned out.  When I woke up this am, I was weighing 117, down a 3 lbs from the 1st show.  I've been snackin on carbs (cookies, sweet potato and this snackin cake stuff) most of the day, but have kept the water way down so I won't blow up.  LOL

We have to be back up there at 6pm, still have to wash my hair and re do my clown face.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2004)

You are so amazing Jodie, all your hard work, motivation to work hard & eat right---- You are a True Role model for me! I hope you do great tonight- I know you will.

Have fun sweetie! We are about to leave to Matt's moms- but I will check back in late tonight to see if you have results up!! We are having a HORRIBLE rain storm/heavy winds here right now- so waiting for that to pass so we can drive. 

Have a great time!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 10, 2004)

YOU LOOK GREAT!!!!!  Best of luck tonite JodieBolognie!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, you really look awesome!  Good luck tonight!


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2004)

Your pics look smokin as usual. I cant wait to see how you place!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 10, 2004)

Jodie you look sooo beautiful! How do you stay looking so young?!


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2004)

Results???  

Shes probably eating steak...


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes Jillie....I was eatting steak, baked potato with a lil butter n cheese, cheesy french fries and a brownie thing with icecream and whipped cream.    I'm gonna feel like shit tomorrw from the cheesy fries.  But they were yummy.

ok...I guess ya'll wanna know how I placed.....

In master's figure, I took 4th out of 8,   in short figure..I was not in the top 5, so I am not sure of my placing as to where out of the 18 I landed.  I am still thinking it was in the top 10, since I was in the 2nd group of 5 call outs,  but where in there I am not sure.   I will email the NPC chairman tomorrow and see what he says, otherwise I will have to wait to get the scorecard back.  

I am very pleased with the outcome of this show.  It was one of the best ones I have been to in regards to other competitors and their routines!  Some of them were beyond being orginial.  If ya'll ever get the chance to see Frank Robertson guest pose...it is well worth the money to go watch him!  Plus he asked his girlfriend to marry him right after he finished guest posing.  

This is one of my fav. pics from the day....


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2004)

Congratulations!!!  Sounds like you did well.

Nice picture.  The DOC looks pretty darn thick as well.

You never said whether his girlfreind said yes to the propsal??  You are killing me with suspense here!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah Jodie !  
Now what ya going to do ?


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2004)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA JODIE!!!!!!!* Way to go!!  Thats a great pic of you and Craig-just another one to add to your collection I bet!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!  Sounds like you did well.
> 
> Nice picture.  The DOC looks pretty darn thick as well.
> 
> You never said whether his girlfreind said yes to the propsal??  You are killing me with suspense here!!



She did say yes, but she dodn't look all too suprised when he asked.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah Jodie !
> Now what ya going to do ?



Get fat and eat donuts.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2004)

ok...the girl to the left is the one that won the masters figure...she's a National level bber, that is doing the USA's in BBing next week.  I'm still trying to figure this one out...why if this is figure would they place a Nationally ranked bber in 1st for figure...did she need to re-qualify so she could do the USA's?  I mean this girl placed 2nd in her class last year at the Team U.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2004)

Congratulations Jodie 

You look great and sounds like you did well.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank you Jodi.  I did as I thought I would in the short.  Was suprised by the master's.

How is your weekend?


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2004)

The girl in the yellow has fake ones  I think you look better than all of them.  Your legs look fantastic too!!

Whats on the menu today?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2004)

Jillie...Her's were maybe a smaller pair.   There were a few girls that were larger up top than she was.   Boobs were bigger than their butts.  I think Floyd took pics of both classes, so when I get the disc, I'll share.

On the menu for today....so far:
Shipley Donuts: 1 cinnamon roll, 1 raspberry filled, 1 glazed
Jodie's House: mixed a package of brownie mix, ate about 1/2 cup of the mix and scrapped the bowl too.  Baked them and have not touched them at all.
Sam's Wholesale:  shared a pretzel with Craig and Nick
Umm.....I think Popeye's Chicken is next.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 11, 2004)

JODIE YOU LOOK GREAT!!!   COngrads!!! Job well done!! all that hard work payed off!! !you should be very proud of yourself, as we all are of you!   

enjoy all the goodies, you deserve it!  MMMmm cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2004)

JODIE You did so awesome!!!  *YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! *
I think you look better then the girls in the pictures!!!! And you pose awesome!

Congratulations!!!!!!  Enjoy the goodies!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 11, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> JODIE You did so awesome!!!  *YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! *
> I think you look better then the girls in the pictures!!!! And you pose awesome!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!  Enjoy the goodies!


yeh , what stacey said.  One is too smooth the other to muscular but then I am prejudice !


----------



## CourtQueen (Jul 11, 2004)

Great job JLB!!!  I've enjoyed watching the progress the last couple of months for this comp.  Good stuff 
I think all of you look incredible.  Luv your abs!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments.  I am glad that I was able to give ya'll the chance to follow along in this little adventure.  One person that I am glad that they have been here is Craig.  I wouldn't have been able to do any of this without him being here.  He's my rock.

You know..its weird not having to get up to do cardio or have to go to the gym.  I'm kinda lost as what to do for the day.   We took a 2 1/2 hour nap after Popeye's.  Had their fried shrimp and french fries.  Tomorrow I think I'll go back to eatting more clean.  All this junk stuff makes my tummy hurt.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

OMG Jodie, you look so AMAZING    I'm in awe, wow, you look fantastic  What an inspiration you are


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Jodie!  I bet you are lost without having to go do cardio! Are you going to continue doing it a few days a week?
I know, bad food makes my tummy hurt too-especially fried foods!!

Have a great Monday!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Stacey...I will do cardio a few days a week, I don't want to pile on more than 10lbs or so before having to start for the show in Oct.  Craig has started doing his cardio and cleaning up his diet already at 12 weeks from the Oct. 16th show.  I'm planning for 8 weeks out for me.  But that could change.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 12, 2004)

you look positively STUNNING!  congratulations.    (and i agree - you are a great inspiration!)


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok...so I did my show like 3 weeks ago....and Jodie did hers Saturday....but I sure as hell have been eating like we both did the show (that makes 4 weeks of pretty damn bad eating on my part)

Today was day 1 of clean eating and I already messed up a bit....I took Jodie's son out for chinese buffett!

back on track from now on...I want my pro card too!!!!!
gotta keep up with the girlfriend!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Craig...I had the leftover Outback Steakhouse stuff for lunch.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2004)

Congrats Jodie!

You looked Awesome


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2004)

Congradulations ... you shall now be known to me as the Texas Hardcore Hottie 

Seeing as how the 16th of October will be my birthday, it would be great to read here that both of you cleaned up


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Cleaned up?  Mine has been bad for two days.     I feel like pooh too from it.  Made the grocery list....all my normal diet food stuff.  May throw in some of those carb control yogurts and such for snackin on.  Gotta get Mr. Craig back on track.  He is worse than me with stuff.  

NT....you almost made Nov. as your bday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2004)

GOOD JOB JODIE....I'M SO PROUD OF YOU!!!  You work so hard, and your dedication shows so much.

I am so sorry I didn't get to come.    It wasn't my weekend to have the kids, but their dad had to work and had no babysitter.....no big deal really, I never mind seeing the boys.

You look great and I hope you had fun.....good going on the 4th placing.  

Hopefully I'll get to meet you guys if you come to Dallas in Sept.

Congratulations again sweetie......you did great.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thank you Tamtam.   It's ok if you couldn't make it.  Things happen.  

We should be up that way in Sept.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

When is your next comp Jodie? And when do you start dieting again?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Oct. 16th.  

that's about 13 weeks.  Probably eat whatever tomorrow and then start cleaning it up on Wed.  But not going to omit something I may want until 10 to 8 weeks out.  As long as I don't get to stupid with junk, I can start that close.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

They have the results posted on the Npctexas website.  In short I took 9th place.  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  I made the top 10!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Congrats on top 10


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> They have the results posted on the Npctexas website.  In short I took 9th place.  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  I made the top 10!


Congratulations   I'm very happy for you.  You accomplished your goal.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Cleaned up?


I meant that for a bday present, I could read that both of you in your next comp took home all the hardware (again)  


			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT....you almost made Nov. as your bday!



I almost made Nov my bday?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm a Nov. baby.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

I did lift yesterday (back)  and did do 20 mins cardio on the stepper before inhaling pizza.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm a Nov. baby.  LOL



oh ... ok


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

This MAX OT workout is weird.  

anyways lastnight was back, or to me, somewhat of a back workout.

pullups 1 GIANT set of 50
v-bar pulldowns
2 x 6 @ 110, 120 (different pulldown than other times)
barbell rows
2 x 6 @ 95,135

Cardio was 20 mins on the stepper at a level 7 on intervals.   dinner was almost a whole large thin crust cheese pizza from Pizza Hut.  Had what was left of the bisquick as pancakes this am, snack was a protein shake, lunch was tilipa with salad and brown rice and TWO skinny cow Klondike bars. (one choc. one vanilla) snack another protein shake..not sure what dinner will be as of yet.......

I'm trying to get the rest of the bad stuff out of the house this week.  there isn't much more left.  Then back to eatting more of a clean diet.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

You can do 50 pullups?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

I was doing 2o at a time.  so did 20, 20 and 10.  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I was doing 2o at a time. so did 20, 20 and 10. LOL


Wohoooo  Jodie !  I think PreMier is jealous  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Yea, I probably cant do 10 at a time lol


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wohoooo  Jodie !  I think PreMier is jealous  LOL



Craig had hell doing 10 too.   

must be a boy thing.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

I say you toss on a chain belt, and match the weight difference.  Then you will have trouble too


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

Nah.....use girls are supergirls!


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Jodie! Thats right eat all the bad stuff in the house, its easiest to get rid of that way!!  I was at costso today, in the candy isle buying 'gum', i really wanted chocolate. I wanted to poke a hole in the bags of gummies and steal a few. I didnt. Good thing I wasnt at a reg store or I would have dipped into the bulk bins!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

Jill...tonight was BAD!!!!

Craig is actually letting me bring stuff into the house!  French Silk Choc. Pie.   I've had half of it already.  He had to take it with him when he went to Starbuck's to study or I would have ate the whole thing tonight.  I think he is throwing it away.
Dinner was two sausages wrapped in a slice of bread each with ketchup.  I wanted sirloin, but it didn't look good, so I wonder around for 20 mins trying to decide what to get.   I just need to get back to eatting clean...lots less to think about buying and trying to make that decision on what to buy.

I will be doing cardio in the morning.  I have too!

Everyone can live through my shit eatting for the next couple days....If your craving something..let me know...I might eat it for you.


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

Can you eat some chocolate, reg peanut butter on a bagle, a cinnamon bun with icing , maybe a brownie, bread with butter, swedish berries-the gummie candie....ah I could go on forever!!  I am a loser.


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

I was just thinking-you dieted damb hard for these shows-16 weeks+. You deserve all the cheats, go hard!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

Already had the choc.  peanut butter,  bread with some butter and the cinnamon bun for you!  lol  Oh and a brownie too.  Had those on Sunday except the bread, had that this evening.

I swear I think I made my tummy sore with that French silk pie.  But it was soooooo yummy!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 13, 2004)

Jodie Congrats on 9th place  That's awesome


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> They have the results posted on the Npctexas website. In short I took 9th place. Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I made the top 10!


Good job Jodie !  but don't forget you're #1 with us here at IM !!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

Jodie is deff my choice for #1!!!

Whats on the agenda for food and training today???


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

Food?  ick
Cake is in the oven, but I think after it is done cooking it will go in the trash.  I ate enough of the mix to be happy.
LOL


I did 30 mins cardio this am on the bike.  Its a start!  I'll post last nights shoulder workout later.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

Update...the cake didn't make it all the way in the oven to cook.   I took it out half way done and threw it in the trash can and took it to the dumpster.  Frosting will go to the office.  They can get fat off it instead of me.


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 14, 2004)

Hmmm....you threw away cake....thats not like you....you must have had your fill of cake batter before it even made it in the oven....am i right?

I didnt know you were going to be such a busy girl this morning....baking cakes after I left....lol.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

I didn't know I was going to be either....The idea popped in my head when I got out of the shower.  I thought of bringing it to work, but then it would have still been here, so I actually took the trash out today.    (This is unusal, I usually let it pile up til no more can fit inthe trash can, then Craig has hell carrying it to the dumpster)

Craig...I would have ate the whole thing.  Please no more stuff like that...PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.  I'll be as big as a house before too long.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

You baked a cake at 7am? You're silly. I just think about cake at 7am!


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok...be sure before you say you dont want any more bad food in the house...because once you say it, I wont let you buy anymore shit...at least not while I am around....what you eat at work is your problem...lol.

You took out the trash too...wow....thats a first! 

(hey...but we are still going to Carrabas sometime soon!)


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You baked a cake at 7am? You're silly. I just think about cake at 7am!




Half baked a cake.....  It wasn't finished when it landed in the garbage.
I think it was closer to 8am.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> Ok...be sure before you say you dont want any more bad food in the house...because once you say it, I wont let you buy anymore shit...at least not while I am around....what you eat at work is your problem...lol.
> 
> You took out the trash too...wow....thats a first!
> 
> (hey...but we are still going to Carrabas sometime soon!)



Maybe.  not unless this is fixed soon.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

I shouldnt talk-I had a sf popsicle with my brecky at 10am!  Its real hot here right now, nice excuse.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

I have sf popsicles w/ breakfast all the time!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

Mmmmmmm Carrabas!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

Might have to save Carraba's for the weekend.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I shouldnt talk-I had a sf popsicle with my brecky at 10am!  Its real hot here right now, nice excuse.


Those don't have fifty million trillion calories and carbs.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

Yesterday's shoulder workout:
smith machine press
warm-ups  2 sets of 10 at 45
working sets  3 x 6 @ 65,85,85
seated db press
1x 6 @ 45
Standing laterals
2 x 6 @ 30,35
DB shrugs
3x 6 @ 65,75,75

Tonight's leg workout   first one in 17 or 18 days (I think, I stopped legs 14 days out from the show)

Squats
warm up sets 3 x 10@ bar, bar, 95
working sets 4 x 6 @ 135,135,155,155
walking lunges
2 x 20 @ 20
sldl
2x 6 @ 135,155
calf on leg press machine
2 x12 @ 230
standing calf raises
1x20 @ 180

Dinner....hmm.  Not good, but tasted not too bad.  Craig lied.  Brought more junk in the house

half a bag of Tostito corn chips (rest are in trash can) and 3 sausages in bread with ketchup.  (there is only one left now and 3 slices of bread in the loaf)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

I had bought these chocolate creme filled crunchy cookies at the asian supermarket.. I threw out the rest of them this morning..except instead of throwing them into the garbage bin in the house, I took them to the big one outside!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

I did that with the cake Greekie....Or you know that episode of Sex in the City with Maranda digging the cake out of the trash to eat more...That would have been me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

LoL, yep, thats why.. cuz I knew otherwise I might go digging...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

I love Sex and The City.  Can you believe I actually have the first 2 seasons on DVD?


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> LoL, yep, thats why.. cuz I knew otherwise I might go digging...


Ive actually done that....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!  I had lots of catching up to do!! Your pictures rocked, I'm so proud of you for placing in the top 10 too!!     Can't wait to see pictures of your next comp!! Way to go Woman!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

Jodie


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Dinner....hmm.  Not good, but tasted not too bad.  Craig lied.  Brought more junk in the house
> 
> half a bag of Tostito corn chips (rest are in trash can) and 3 sausages in bread with ketchup.  (there is only one left now and 3 slices of bread in the loaf)




hey...i didnt lie...i said BE SURE before you say "no more junk"....i didnt recieve confirmation....until I hear, in person, "craig...dont let me buy more junk"....i'm gonna buy you whatever you ask for.

Did you go and get your ice cream this morning?

Lets do Carrabas for dinner this weekend...i'm wanting it bad.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 15, 2004)

I did get Rocky Road, a small container...BUT when I got to work.  Cherie had bought Chik-fil-a.  I had that, then ate my icecream later.  

I'm being sooooo bad.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

If you like wine and you go to Carrabbas this weekend try the Sangria


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

What is a Carrabbas ?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 15, 2004)

Jillie....Its Italian Food.  Kinda like the Olive Garden but better.  

http://www.carrabbas.com/


This is my favorite:


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> If you like wine and you go to Carrabbas this weekend try the Sangria


One glass and I would be tipsy.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> One glass and I would be tipsy.


How big is the glass ?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 15, 2004)

A very little one Gary.   I haven't had much to drink in awhile.  I got tipsy at the show in June.  I had a small bottle of wine before going on stage.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Jodie, What ever happened to Cajunfit (Tonya ) ?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 15, 2004)

She has been busy with her kids playing ball.  We talk on the phone about once a week or so.

She's doing well.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

Okie Dokie thanks !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey there Jodie -- how are ya?  Hope you're doin' great   TGIF


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm doing good.   How are you??

We did do cardio this am, 30 mins on the bike.....followed up with krispy kremes.
I got on the scale this am before the donuts....I'm up 8 lbs.  Not too bad!  Better than I thought.   I have until Sunday to ditch the bad stuff.


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 16, 2004)

I ate the Krispy Kremes as well....i cant say no to them....i'll be happy when jodie gets back on her diet!

hey...i ordered versagrips for bobby...i got you a new pair also so you have medium sized velcro ones that are easy to put on and actually fit....and i ordered my dipping belt with the chain (they are actually called "dipping belts" and they had them on bodybuilding.com)


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

Heya Jodiebolognie!!  donuts after cardio?  Enjoy your last weekend of free eating woman!


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 16, 2004)

damn that chicken marsala picture you posted is calling my name.....skip work and lets go eat now!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 16, 2004)

They are not open right now.   They open at 4pm.


Yes... donuts after cardio.  Fawked up I know.  

Jenjen..I am just planning to ditch the bad stuff but have scheduled cheats in there along with upping the carbs 1/4 more than what is on the cutting diet.  I'm thinking I should be able to maint. the weight I am at that way, plus do a lil cardio like 3 days a week in the am only.

That's the game plan.....I think.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

sounds like a fair game to me!  
Im in the same boat... working on keeping diet clean for now, since I went bad bad for a couple weeks... having a free day or cheat meal(s) on saturday.. MMMmm tomorrow!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have got to figure out those calories soon.  LOL

I feel like Ms.Piggy today.  had chinese for lunch, now it is sitting like a ton of bricks on my tummy.  I think it was the rice.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 17, 2004)

I have truly lost it today.  How I have managed to eat all the SHIT I have had today is amazing.  I started the day off ok, eggies and cream of wheat...but then lunch rolled around...Pizza, chicken supreme from Pizza Hut.  It got alot worse when I left work.  I went to the food store....
Stopped by Maggie Moo's for Icecream:  1 scoop Cheesecake flavor with strawberries
At the food store.....2 things of turkey, 1 thing of sirloin steak, cucumbers, lettuce, RED VELVET Cake, a BAG OF OREOS, and a MR. Goodbar.  AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  I have ISSUES!!!!!!!   I am gonna end up big as a friggen house before too long!  Oh...had Mexican food last night too.  Stuffed myself til I could hardly eat anymore.

Bad thing about this week is that I have been so tired from all the extra junk I have had.  Plus my workouts have been crappy too.  Lastnight had no energy and my weights were way down.  

I almost quit my job today.  My manager is being a pyshco B from hell.  She came to work today with a hangover and left way early because "she had a bad headache"  anyways, our District Manager called aboutt 30 mins after she left looking for her.  I was with a prospect looking for an apt.  She asked if she left early etc, and I said yes, answered her few questions then hung up the phone.  Then about 15 mins before 5, my manager called gripping me out, saying I was short and rude to the DM.  I was like wtf?    She was pissed her ass got busted for leaving early so took it out on me with that crap.  I was a lil short with the DM, only because I didn't have a clue what kind of questions she was going to ask and she was suprised she left early.  

Needless to say I am looking for something else.  This is getting to be old.  The resume went out to severla places yesterday and already had a call back for an interview on Thursday.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 17, 2004)

Aww Jodie , 

I am sorry you have had such a bad couple of days    That must of been some resume to get a reply already


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2004)

I am sorry you had a bad day at work hon. What types of jobs are you looking for? 

I can relate to the 'bad' eating thing today. Its was a sort of cheat coupled with a refeed. I ate tonnes of carbs, just read my journal later!  My tummy hurts.  I hope this doesnt backfire and make me fat!!! 

AND it is super hot here-in the 30's. I dont know how you do it. I guess you all have ac, we dont for the couple of weeks of hot weather. Im sooooo hot, hanging out in just a tank.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 17, 2004)

Looking to stay in leasing apts. just a lil longer til Craig finishes school and decides where he wants to be.  After that, was thinking of getting my PT and doing that.  That's just a lil down the road like next year.

Bad days...hell, I have to work with her again tomorrow.  She yells at me again, I will quit and come home.  I don't need to take that crap.  But it would be nice to have something else lined up before that.  Plus she better not come at me first thing when she gets there with the same bs from today delayed over til tomorrow.  I will leave her butt there by herself to deal with prospects and residents, like she does to us all the time.  I'm tired of playing that game.

Jillie...only way it will backfire is if you keep eatting that way for days and days.  One day you will be fine.  You'll feel better afterward too.  It's been almost 100 here and oh so humid!  when we walk outside, sweat drips in 2 mins.  It sucks!

Gary...this complex is looking for someone with leasing experience, its a smaller complex than I am at now, only 226 units, and a small office staff, only 3.  It could be a very nice change that I need.  The company I am with now is leaving a very bitter taste in my mouth and that is so not like me.   I use to love going to work, but now hate it.  I do like my other co-workers, they are not happy as well and are looking for other positions as well.  Just noone else will say anything to our manager when they don't agree with something and I'm just the opposite, I'll tell her its bs and not bat an eye saying it.  I can be very blount and to the point so she takes it as being short or whatever.  I can be bad about giving a one or two word answers to questions.  I just didn't know what to say to our district manager when she called asking for her.  If I needed to cover her butt, she should have said so.  So when the DM was asking questions, I was doing the one to two word answers, plus had a prospect in front of me and didn't have time for idle chit chat.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

Jodi or anyone else.....what would be good maint. calories for me?  I'm bad about figuring those out.  I'm at 127 right now.  Would like to stay there for a few weeks before dropping calories for a cut.  All my yummy junk stuff goes at midnight tonight.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey JodieCheesecakonie!  I am sorry work sucks lately *big cyber hugs* I do hope u find something better soon! I am the kind of person that cant stay in a job I hate without it really affecting me not only emotionally but physically as well.  In the end, happiness is what matters.  BTW, weighing 127 would make me VERY happy!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

Aww..thank you Greekie!  127 isn't too bad if you guys knew all the crap I have had this week.  Every time I turn around, I am stuffing my face with something.  I've had hardly no proteins and all carbs!  Too bad we can't come up with a diet that allows us to loose weight and use junk foods to do it.  LOL

Ahh...the job, today will be interesting.  She starts on me, I am walking out.  I think it would be better if I got fired, that way I could get unemployment til I found something else.  I don't want to sat much about the interview on Thursday cause I don't want to jinx it.  hehe


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi or anyone else.....what would be good maint. calories for me?  I'm bad about figuring those out.  I'm at 127 right now.  Would like to stay there for a few weeks before dropping calories for a cut.  All my yummy junk stuff goes at midnight tonight.


Sounds like you've been enjoying yourself   Scott took me out last night for my bday.  I had baked stuffed lobster, clam chowder, bread, calamari and Snicker cheesecake, oh and lots of martini's.  It was yummy 

As far as your cals, the best way to figure them out it start at a certain number (like 1800) and eat that way for 3 days to see if you lose or gain. Then adjust accordingly.  However, with the foods you've been eating right now you will automatically lose water once you start eating clean again so you need to drop the water for a few days before you can actually figure out your maintenance.  

I maintain at 1700-1800 cals and I know you and I are similar in height and LBM so maybe that might be a good place to start and of course adjust as needed.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes...enjoying myself being Ms. Piggy.  OMG...that Red velvet cake was to die for.  It was 1/4 sheet so it wasn't HUGE!   It was too rich for Craig, so I finished it off for breakfast today. 

Now the bag of Oreo's....I picked them up off the kitchen counter...well, there was maybe 10 cookies left.  I know I had 8...Craig ate the rest.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

Jodi...that is what I thought the calories would need to be at.  I'll play around with it some tomorrow to see what I come up with.  I'm thinking of just upping the protein a few ounces per meal and adding a few more oz. in carbs.  Shouldn't be too hard to hit the 1800 as long as I don't include cake and crap.  LOL
I'm not wanting to cut for three more weeks but not wanting to loose weight at this point either.  Just have to clean it up this week, probably drop some in water weight too.  Its the only thing I want to drop at this point.

Work was good today.  I swear she has multi personalites.  But still not worth staying.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 18, 2004)

Jodie Im glad work turned out better for you today!  
you need to hit the pool! I hated the humidty when I was in Texas  thank goodness for air conditioning!!

so whats the last of evil foods your going to finsih off before midnight?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

We should go get Baskin Robbins...its just across the street, but I don't think I have any rom left from dinner. We had Carrada's.  Very yummy Italian Food.  Today wasn't neat as bad as yesterday, only the cake from this am, 6 oreos and then dinner.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2004)

GO FOR THE ICE CREAM!!!

I love B&R Chocolate PB


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

Nooooooooooooooo.  evil!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2004)

I never said I was a good influence


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

but ya'll are suppose to be supportive.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2004)

Sorry, here is my support..........

You have just completed several, several, several weeks of competition dieting and 2 competitions.  You plan to do this again this year and in a few weeks you have to start dieting again.  You want to clean up your diet as of tomorrow.  


































So I will say it again, I HAVE THE DAMN ICE CREAM AND ENJOY IT!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh My Gawd...It's almost 11pm here.  They are already closed.  

We had so much of that bread and that sampler tray of cheese sticks, calamari, and more bread stuff at Caraba's.  Passed on the salad and had my chicken marsala, which I could not eat all of it.  Wanted to .  The food store does have ben&Jerry's on sale.

I'll save the Baskin Robbins for my planned junk for Sat.  We are going out of town to float down the river.  Craig said I have to have beer.  (I'm a CHEAP drunk, 2 beers, I'm toast)


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

Two scoops of Choc. fudge please.....My  would LOVE this.
Chocolate Fudge Ice Cream  
Nutrition Facts  
Serving Size 1 4oz Scoop (113 grams)  
Amount Per Serving  
Calories 270 Calories from Fat 140 
% Daily Value*  
Total Fat 15g  23% 
   Saturated Fat 10g  48% 
Cholesterol 50mg 17% 
Sodium 140mg 6%  
Total Carbohydrates 35g 12%  
   Dietary Fiber 0g 0% 
   Sugar 32g    
Protein 4g


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh My Gawd...It's almost 11pm here.  They are already closed.
> 
> We had so much of that bread and that sampler tray of cheese sticks, calamari, and more bread stuff at Caraba's.  Passed on the salad and had my chicken marsala, which I could not eat all of it.  Wanted to .  The food store does have ben&Jerry's on sale.
> 
> I'll save the Baskin Robbins for my planned junk for Sat.  We are going out of town to float down the river.  Craig said I have to have beer.  (I'm a CHEAP drunk, 2 beers, I'm toast)


I love tubing   I did that Memorial weekend but I need alot more than 2 beers   I'm going again in a few weeks.  It's so much fun!


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey chickie, back to the clean eating today? ME FOR SURE! I put a post in the diet section when you have a sec darlin. Thanks.

Does everyone in Texas have AC?

I hate beer.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2004)

beer is mandatory for tubing.   I think everyone I talked to in Texas had AC ... I think it was mandatory for living there.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Jodie! 

I didn't drink anything on the river---Only water.  I was very proud. It wasn't hard either--and it was funny laughing at all the drunks!!!

Hope your having a great Monday!


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 19, 2004)

jodi...you are supposed to be a good influence on jodie...stop twisting her arm....it doesnt take much twisting lately and then i come along and eat the same shit....thank God for monday....supposedly that is when we are getting strict again.

you girls are bad...especially together!

(j/k of course...i know she earned it....but i didnt...and i cant say no when she says yes!)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2004)

I was being supportive 

I was supporting our bad habits


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 19, 2004)

Man ya'll are bad.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2004)

Lastnight we did back.  This Max OT workouts are still WEIRD to me!

pullups
2 x 20, 30
(on the weighted chin thing set on 10, whatever that means)
V-bar pulldowns
2 x 6 @ 120,130
Barbell rows
2 x6 @ 135
Still feeling pretty weak in my lifts, but oh well.  Cleaning up the diet some this week so they should start going back up soon.  Also the body weight has leveled off at 127/128.  I can live with this (I think, but no more size 3's).
Work has been good so far, she is acting like NOTHING happened!  Needless to say, I am still looking for something else.  Faxed my resume to another place on Sunday, they called yesterday, but heard it was not a good management company to work for, so I'll pass on that one even though it is in the area we want to be in.  Then the ex bf called, saying that the co. he works for has a position open in sales for Exercise Equipement, his boss wanted to know if I would like the position.  Passed on it due to the area that it was located.  Wrong direction for Craig's school, would have put us further from it and we are wanting to be closer to it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Just checking in to see how you're doing!!  Your cheats look yummy- and you deserved every single one!!  Have a good day and good luck job hunting!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I was being supportive
> 
> I was supporting our bad habits


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2004)

NT..isn't she bad?  pure evil from her!  I'd hate to see if she lived close to me, we would do some damage.

Andrea..job hunting is going pretty good!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulder workout from lastnight

s.m press
warm-ups  2 x0 @45
3 x 6 @ 85,95,100
Seated DB press
1 x 6@ 45
bent over rear delts
2x6 @ 35
one arm laterals
2x6@20, 25 (next time will be 30's, 25's were light)
Shrugs
3 x 6 @ 225,315,315

Jodi....I FINALLY had icecream, but not BR.  Had buttered pecan, a pint of it, then followed it up with french toast. (my son is here)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2004)

you're really going hard on this junk food kick.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Jodie- Good Luck on the job hunt


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 21, 2004)

OMG...NT.  is that you?  hehe

Stacey...I wish you well on your search too!  I'm looking forward to the interview tomorrow.  

NT...I'm trying to slow the junk eatting down.  I haven't gotten back in the comp frame of mind yet and we are doing one in Oct.  so like 11 weeks away?  I have to get on the ball soon!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2004)

... yep, that would be me - maybe 4/5 months ago.  My hair is even bigger now


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh...I was referring to those shades!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2004)

oh    ... yep, my superstar glasses.  I wear them to the bar every once in a while.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2004)

> Jodi....I FINALLY had icecream, but not BR. Had buttered pecan, a pint of it, then followed it up with french toast. (my son is here)


  Ben & Jerry's?  I went to Stone Cold on Sunday


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

OOOooooo I LOVE butter pecan ice cream!  gosh I love it all!!!!  saturday Im having a feed of it! 

Jodie have you tried BlueBell's mexican vanilla icecream (has a funny name on it..). Tried it while is Texas!  

Best of luck with the interview tomorrow! Ill keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 21, 2004)

Baskin Robbins.  LOL

Jen...I haven't seen that one yet.  But then I don't do alot of icecream.  Only got the small ones so we wouldn't be as BIG of pigs.

Does Mrs. NT have a matching pair of those shades?


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey chica! Hope all is well at work. Ive been missin you around here.  I think you should post some pics of you


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 21, 2004)

Jillie...I am waiting to get a disc back from some stuff that was shot the Friday before the show.  It was lots of fun stuff!  No pics of me right now, I feel extremely FLUFFY!!!!  The 10lbs I put on went straight to my legs!  AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  We are going to the river this weekend, I'll take a water camera.  

I've been around, just more lurking lately.  My son has been having some issues with his dad and the stuff with work has had me pretty occupied.  Plus my mind hasn't been so much in the diet and training mode.  Gotta look at a calender and figure my game plan for that Oct. show soon.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 21, 2004)

My leg workout tonight:

Squats
warm up-  3 x 10 @bar, 65,65
working sets- 4 x 6@ 145,185,185,225
leg press (since Craig and Bobby were taken FOREVER)
1 x 10 @ 140 feet close and low
pop squats supersetted with leg up lunges
2 x20               2 x12
SLDL
3 x 6 @ 135,155,185
calf raise on leg press machine
2 x20 @ 225
Standing calf raises 
1 x 12 @ 200


----------



## Stacey (Jul 21, 2004)

Good Luck Tomorrow at the interview!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Jodie  

225 squats !!!!!!  Man ! I bet ..... never mind had an evil thought there for a minute !


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Jodie
> 
> 225 squats !!!!!!  Man ! I bet ..... never mind had an evil thought there for a minute !



Craig is TRYING to kill me!       seriously, I am glad my strength is starting to come back more.  


Stacey...Thank you!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Does Mrs. NT have a matching pair of those shades?



Nope, but that is a great idea!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice Squat


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you!  My rear feels it today!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Nice Squat


Yes they were and she inspired/reminded me of one of my goals. Which i did reach today. thanks Jodie !


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 22, 2004)

Gary...I'll have to go check out your journal to see what you goal was!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 22, 2004)

Today the foods started off good....but then when I got off work, I was hungry.  Had a turkey/cheese bagel from Einstein's with a sm. bag of chips and green tea.  THEN....Baskin Robbins!  Choc. Fudge, two scoops!  Damn it was good.

We've come to the conclusion that dieting can not begin this week, until after the river toobing trip.  So Monday will begin.  I think I'll begin a new journal so I can make myself accountable too.

The interview didn't take place today, the girl had an emergency, so we have to re schedule.


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

Your new avi is hot


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 22, 2004)

It was a pic Craig took before the night show.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2004)

Mmmmmmmm Ice Cream! That sounds gooood! I want some this weekend for my treat!

Love The Avi! You are so hot!!!

You guys are going to have a blast at the river!!! Hey do you like wine coolers? Or Those Bacardi o3's??? You could put 3 of those bacardi's in a one liter water bottle


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 22, 2004)

I wanted ice cream today, but I already had two frappuccinos and a few forkfuls of cake so...


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 22, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmm Ice Cream! That sounds gooood! I want some this weekend for my treat!
> 
> Love The Avi! You are so hot!!!
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast at the river!!! Hey do you like wine coolers? Or Those Bacardi o3's??? You could put 3 of those bacardi's in a one liter water bottle




Umm...Stacey..is that what you did?      That is a good idea, would save on having to get a cooler tube.  Plus beer is kinda nasty.

I don't look like my avi at this moment.  Too much junk.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I wanted ice cream today, but I already had two frappuccinos and a few forkfuls of cake so...


MMMM...cake.  what kind?   we had burgers for dinner.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 22, 2004)

Chest workout from tonight.

flat bench press
2 warm ups of 10 @ bar, 95
3 x 6 @ 115,135,145
Incline press
2 x 6 @ 95,115
Dips
2 x 6 @ me, me plus 10lbs
Abs
decline crunchs  2 x 20
rope crunchs 2 x 20 @ 30,50


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, we are off shortly for our trip toward San Antonio.  Finally have some time to do some fun stuff, we are going toobing!   Didn't find anyone to watch my girlies (dogs) so they are going with us and will stay in the hotel.  Should be back Sunday.  Diet will resume on Monday along with cardio.  11 weeks to go.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 24, 2004)

Have a SUPER fun time Jodie and Craigy!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...Stacey..is that what you did?      That is a good idea, would save on having to get a cooler tube.  Plus beer is kinda nasty.
> 
> I don't look like my avi at this moment.  Too much junk.



Jodie- Yes my friend and I did that. However I forgot my drink on the truck--so I had no alcohol on the river 

HAVE FUN & BE CAREFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 25, 2004)

We made it back just fine! 

Craig ate pooh a few times on the rapids!  Poor baby tumped several times, lost his beer and got beat  up pretty good on the rocks.  Skinned his knee and elbow.  I came down the rapids in good shape, didn't loose anything, ended up collecting an extra camera, about an additional 6 pack of beer and a baseball cap.    I have to take the film to get developed, should maybe have those later today.  

We had a relaxing weekend, but ate way too much junk!  OMG.  bad junk too.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey honey!! Poor Craig~ I know how that feels--last year I got beat up real bad on the river--lots of blood. Owie. I know you will take good care of him
I'm glad you made it out good!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 25, 2004)

He's not that banged up. More his ego I think.  hehe


Ok...if you could sew, would you make your own comp suits??   I can't stand the thought of having to spend $$ on a new one piece, so I was thinking of making one to see how it would turn out.  I do know how to sew, but would have to make the pattern and go from there....Plus purchase a sewing machine since mine died a while back.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi Jodie ! 

Glad the two of you made it back in one peice. I bet you could do a hell of a job making your own suit, go for it


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm looking at pics online to see what looks good Gary.  I'm kinda scared to attempt to make one.  I guess if it doesn't work, I can always take the sewing machine back to Walmart.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 25, 2004)

Pics from yesterday.  Me and my fatness.  LOL


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2004)

Take the sewing machine back to wallmart  that is something I would do!!!! Your pics are super cute-and dont say fatness cause you look hot. Nice 'red' toe nails!!! Looks like you had a great time!

I have a question for you??(or any smart ones around here)  Im thinking of dropping a carb meal-only having 2, usuallly before and after training-1/4 or 1/3 C oats. (getting rid of the 1/3C of brown rice) Any thoughts? Should I up my protein???? Im also going _planning_to have a cheat meal once a week / or once every 2 weeks. WHat do ya think? I just need to get the fat burning going again.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 25, 2004)

YOU are NOT fat you crazy woman!!!  Looks like you had a faboulous time!  

and yes, if I could sew I would make my own, makes the comp that more rewarding doing it on your own


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Take the sewing machine back to wallmart  that is something I would do!!!! Your pics are super cute-and dont say fatness cause you look hot. Nice 'red' toe nails!!! Looks like you had a great time!
> 
> I have a question for you??(or any smart ones around here)  Im thinking of dropping a carb meal-only having 2, usuallly before and after training-1/4 or 1/3 C oats. (getting rid of the 1/3C of brown rice) Any thoughts? Should I up my protein???? Im also going _planning_to have a cheat meal once a week / or once every 2 weeks. WHat do ya think? I just need to get the fat burning going again.



I use to only have two meals with carbs, but the carbs amounts came out to be the same as with 3.   I think it was 1c. in the first one and 3/4c. with the lunch one.  If you do that, up the protein.  

Myself I would throw a cheat meal in once a week.


Psst...the toes were orange.  The rapids peeled most of it off.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2004)

Great Pics Jodie!!! You guys look so cute! I wish I would have taken pictures


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 25, 2004)

I have pics from a camera that wasn't mine too.  LOL  We developed them to see what was on it.   I caught the camera from the second rapids that trashed Craig.  LOL


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I use to only have two meals with carbs, but the carbs amounts came out to be the same as with 3.   I think it was 1c. in the first one and 3/4c. with the lunch one.  If you do that, up the protein.
> 
> Myself I would throw a cheat meal in once a week.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jodie


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> We made it back just fine!
> 
> Craig ate pooh a few times on the rapids!  Poor baby tumped several times, lost his beer and got beat  up pretty good on the rocks.  Skinned his knee and elbow.  I came down the rapids in good shape, didn't loose anything, ended up collecting an extra camera, about an additional 6 pack of beer and a baseball cap.    I have to take the film to get developed, should maybe have those later today.
> 
> We had a relaxing weekend, but ate way too much junk!  OMG.  bad junk too.



Sounds just like our weekend!  How did you end up getting the beer, ball cap and camera?  On our trip, a couple of friends both lost their $15 sunglasses.  

Scraped knees and shins ... all to familiar!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

I paddeled myself over to the side where all the beer was migrating too and rescued it from the raging river!   I had to do something while I waited for Craig to make it over to the other side with a tube.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2004)

beer floats?  
Nice work Jodie!  

Were your rapids big?  Ours were just enough to make my 10 year old daughter go "Woo!"


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2004)

The rapids are about like you said NT-- Enough to scare an 8 year old maybe... lol..


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

That beer floated.  why I dunno.  Some were those baby bees.  Some were the 16oz ones.  They were in cans, maybe that is why?  

The rapids weren't that big, just big enough to tump Craig.  But then he did go down backwards on the first two.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2004)

floating beer ... 
that river sounds much like ours then ... we tried to find a different launching point that would give us a bit more time to float, but were unsuccessful.  So we did many smaller floats.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

NT...we did a 5 hour float.  Seemed like forever!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2004)

that is what we were looking for ... ours ended being a series of 40 minute floats, but we did the probably 7-8 times Saturday.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

Well get ya'lls butts down here and do the real thing.  40 mins is a teaser.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2004)

ummmmmmmm ... ok!  Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

We are thinking of going back over the Labor Day weekend.

Peeps would be off work.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...I'm back on my cutting diet.    
I have no clue what I weigh, kinda scared to step on the nasty ole scale.  I'll do that later this week.  Plus start a new journal on this coming Friday.
After this weekends pig fest, I know I passed up the 10lbs.
I'll post my game plan on Friday in the new journal.  Should have it figured out by then.  We are a lil over 10 weeks out from the Oct. 16th date. 

Once again....I have got to get a routine together! 2 to 3 mins this time!!! ick ick ick!   I am a lil ahead of the game this time.  I have the music narrowed down to something by Prince. (yes, I am showing my age!)


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jodi.....can we see if anyone can top this weekend in foods:

Friday:  IHOP (pancakes with bacon), Chik-fil-a (chicken sand. LG order waffle fries), Dairy Queen lg. choc. sundae, Cici's Pizza buffet (including dessert pizza stuff), mr. goodbar.
Saturday:  Taco Cabana 2 breakfast tacos and a pancake, 1 Kingsize Mr. Goodbar, 3 16 oz. Miller Lites, 1 hotdog and sm bag of frito chips, Popeye's two piece chicken dinner with Onion rings, Kid's meal with popcorn at the movies and Logan's Roadhouse (salad with chicken, 4 fried cheesesticks, 2 yeast bread rolls)
Sunday:  IHOP (5 pancakes), Chipolte (chicken burrito thing with a lil rice), Dinner...made homemade lasagna and tollhouse choc. chip cookies.


     =


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn girl, you really packed the food away this weekend   You have me beat.  Yesterday I did a refeed but it was all just carbs and very little fat.  Give me a few weeks when I go to NH for my sister's wedding  

PS - I don't think anyone on this board eats like you and I do


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

It's scary huh.    

It's just not easy to eat good when you are not at home and do not have a kitchen.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2004)

I know, as soon as you get out of your everyday schedule its so easy to just eat all sorts of yummy things 

BTW, I wasn't trying to be mean by saying you eat alot.  I know what kind of appetite I have and its healthy


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

I didn't take as being mean.  I know I can be a lil piggy.  oink oink

We just aren't the shy timid not eat everything on our plates type of girls.


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 26, 2004)

hey...i like being back on my diet (sad but true)...i think i ate so much crap that i am really sick of it finally...but your cookies were kick ass last night!

Arland's fiance wants to do figure in the October show and was asking about suits...so i told her about Bonnie so maybe we can hook them up and get Bon-Bon some buisness. She said she wanted to do bodybuilding originally but after seeing you she decided she couldnt compete....i agreed....lol.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

Oct?  figure?  Aren't they only doing bbing in this show?

NEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 26, 2004)

hey...as far as those rapids go...there were like 8 year olds going down them with NO problem....and then there was me...busting my ass on rocks and nearly drowning every freakin time.

I still havent figured that one out....next time I am not falling out of my tube...or at least I plan on being so drunk that I cant feel the rocks!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

Drunk?  you were drunk?  That seriously could have been the problem.  but Craig....you lost your first beer on the first rapid.  I don't think you had but two sips out of that one.......


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought it was only bodybuilding too....maybe she is confused....I'll ask her, she is in my next class. 

we missed vallejo again at the engine room...they played saturday...oh well!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

I so want to have a suit cut like this one:   http://www.femflex.com/free/pics/181804jrnats1/2c9d3587.jpg


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Damn girl, you really packed the food away this weekend   You have me beat.  Yesterday I did a refeed but it was all just carbs and very little fat.  Give me a few weeks when I go to NH for my sister's wedding
> 
> PS - I don't think anyone on this board eats like you and I do


Dont be so sure ladies  Put that food infront of me and it'll be gone too!


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

BTW that suit is gorgeous!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh...you too Jillie?  hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> BTW that suit is gorgeous!!


I'm gonna try to make one close.  But a different color.  I figure I will use me as a test to see how well they turn out, if they turn out well, I might start making them to sell.  But still gotta play around with it some.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

Okie Dokie....did back workout tonight.  I may have to start changing this Max OT stuff around a lil.  It still seems to weird with such low sets and reps.  Diet was offically clean today!  I do feel better when eatting this way.

pullups
50
vbar pulldowns
2 x 6 @ 130
barbell rows
2 x 6 @ 115,135
one arm db rows
2 x 6 @ 60, 65

Cardio: 20 mins on the stepper hell machine.  (let's remember I HATE CARDIO!!!)


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

Yaaa clean diet today!!! I had a handful of reeses pieces, and a couple of a co-workers pretzles-they are sitting here infront of me, I am bored. I just wanna eat today.I hate today.

Do you think it will be hard to sew that suit??? It looks hard. Easy for you to stud probably, cause you did an amazing job on your other one.

CARDIO!!! Have fun!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

I made a pattern already.  LOL
At work, I printed that pic, then cut the suit off her body.  Then put it on the printer and blew it up. Kept doing that till it was human size and pieced the pieces of paper together with tape.  Then cut out the shape of the suit.  I'm getting a sewing machine, material etc tomorrow.......


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I made a pattern already.  LOL
> At work, I printed that pic, then cut the suit off her body.  Then put it on the printer and blew it up. Kept doing that till it was human size and pieced the pieces of paper together with tape.  Then cut out the shape of the suit.  I'm getting a sewing machine, material etc tomorrow.......


You are tooooooo cute!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 26, 2004)

I know I am new and I'm not sure if this is the correct etiquette, but I have seen your before and after pictures and I have to tell you, you are an inspiration...
You give people like me, some hope, even if I am just getting "re-started"...
Congratulations on your success...


----------



## atherjen (Jul 27, 2004)

dang now that is some kinda food this past weekend!  your not alone, I could pack that much away too as I have many times. hehe 

I love that suit!  and very cool idea with copying it! hahahah

10 weeks!  wooooo I love following your progress!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

Jodie, 

what are you worrying about? you are master of all you eat !


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I know I am new and I'm not sure if this is the correct etiquette, but I have seen your before and after pictures and I have to tell you, you are an inspiration...
> You give people like me, some hope, even if I am just getting "re-started"...
> Congratulations on your success...



Thank you Fantasma!  I'm hoping that my sweetie will start keeping a journal himself for all the guys to follow along.  Sometimes our goals can be long journeys, you just have to keep working at accomplishing the journal and enjoy the ride.

Correct etiqutte?   Umm....I don't think I really practice much of that.  I do hopwe you stop by often.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jodie,
> 
> what are you worrying about? you are master of all you eat !


Garyyyyyyyyyyyyy.  I'd like to be a master of eatting Red Velvet Cake with cream cheese icing this am!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 27, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> dang now that is some kinda food this past weekend!  your not alone, I could pack that much away too as I have many times. hehe
> 
> I love that suit!  and very cool idea with copying it! hahahah
> 
> 10 weeks!  wooooo I love following your progress!!




Jen...I don't think I will need the whole 10 weeks.  I weighed this am, sitting at 129 which isn't to bad compared to all the stuff we ate.  Better than I thought.  I'll post my game plan later in the week, ya'll can give me ya'lls thoughts on it then.

I'll keep ya posted on the sewing adventure.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

Good luck on your suit! 

I can't even sew a damn button on anything and have to have my boyfriend do it


----------



## atherjen (Jul 27, 2004)

Jodie I dont think you need a full 10 weeks either. that 129 I am sure is alot of water/sodium bloat anyways.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 27, 2004)

Craig just told me about an NGA show, that one is two weeks earlier.  So...Oct. 2nd.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Shoulder workout, still using Max OT stuff.  Dinner lastnight was watermelon only.  I wasn't hungry and the thought of protein or veggies made me want to hurl. We didn't do any cardio lastnight, got off work too late.  Did do the recumbent bike today for 20 mins then worked abs some.

Smith machine press
2 warmups of 10 @ 45
working sets
3 x 6 @ 95,105,115
DB press
1 x 6 @ 45
one arm laterals
2 x 6 @ 30 (need to go up 5, these were still light)
rev. pec dec
2 x 6 @ 60,70
Hammer strength shrugs
3x 6 @ 225,315,335

I purchased my sewing machine lastnight.   Got some velvet material in a lighter purple and a green color.  Still have to get materail for the lining today, but did cut a one piece front out of the purple....So...It's started.  No telling how it will turn out!


----------



## DrChiro (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey...when do my sewing lessons start?


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2004)

What are you sewing Craig???


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What are you sewing Craig???


Jillie...the holes in his undies.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hola Cat!  How have you been??


I've been busy with work, I'll post workouts tomorrow.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hola Cat!  How have you been??
> 
> 
> I've been busy with work, I'll post workouts tomorrow.




well its getting towards the end of today and you still havent posted today   

Where have i been?
I decided to climb a tree but i didnt realize how big it was so i was stuck up there until my masters called the fire department to come and get me down 

true story


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow....I hate when that happens to a kitty.  They look so sad sitting up in those trees meowing like crazy for help to come.

Today was a crazy day....our breaker box in the office had to be replaced, so I had to keep running back and forth between our apt. and the office to be sure everything was still there, how the electricians were coming along, waiting for two move ins, and a carpet installation.  Just a weird day for me, way too much stress.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 30, 2004)

wow i can understand how much that would suck

well its all over now so no worries


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Wow....I hate when that happens to a kitty. They look so sad sitting up in those trees meowing like crazy for help to come.
> 
> Today was a crazy day....our breaker box in the office had to be replaced, so I had to keep running back and forth between our apt. and the office to be sure everything was still there, how the electricians were coming along, waiting for two move ins, and a carpet installation. Just a weird day for me, way too much stress.


Too much stress   Awww Jodie .
I bet Craig could relieve that stress !
have a great weekend!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2004)

Gary...I HATE stress.  almost as much as cardio.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2004)

Workouts from 7/29 and 7/30

7/29 was chest
flat bench Barbell
2 warm ups 2 x 10 @ 95
3 x 6 @ 135
Incline DB Flyes
3x6 @ 25,35,40
Dips
2 x 8 bodyweight.

Armies from 7/31
Z bar curls
warm ups 2 x10 @ 30
3 x6 @ 60,70,75
Seated db curls
2 x6 @ 15,25
Hammer curls
2 x6 @ 25,30
Lying tri ext with z bar
1 x 10 @ 40 (light)
2 x 6@ 60
Overhead db ext.
2x 6 @ 45 50 (10)
Vbar pushdowns
1 x 6 @ 40

haven't done cardio but have pretty much stuck to eatting clean.  Still sitting at 127 bodyweight and 10 weeks.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 31, 2004)

yo


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

> well its getting towards the end of today and you still havent posted today





			
				myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> yo


Jodie,

I think someone misses you .  But who can blame him


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2004)

Yo


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jodie,
> 
> I think someone misses you .  But who can blame him


Maybe Gary.  We missed him when he was gone too.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2004)

OMG....


RED VELVET CAKE Is yummy!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Maybe Gary. We missed him when he was gone too.


yeah i noticed he was gone for sometime .


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2004)

Yep.   Kinda missed the silly somments he makes.


How is your night???   We went to see The Manchurian Candidiate (after eatting 1/4 of a red velvet cake, thought I would pop!)   Didn't have any popcorn.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

wow , thats a bunch of cake !!!  I went to see Cat Woman thursday ! OMG ! I have always considered halle Berry to be a beautiful woman but she was HOT in that cat suit ! 

How was your movie ? Debbie wants to see that one .


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2004)

It was a little slow at first, but picks up the last 45 mins.  Has you wondering what is gonna be the outcome.  

Gary...You want me to try and sew you a Catwoman suit?   You can wear it umm.....somewhere.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> It was a little slow at first, but picks up the last 45 mins. Has you wondering what is gonna be the outcome.
> 
> Gary...You want me to try and sew you a Catwoman suit? You can wear it umm.....somewhere.


   If you make the Catwoman suit I think it would look a whole lot better on you ! How do you think that would go over in your next comp ?  MEEOWWW !

Hmmmmm might have to give that movie a try .


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 1, 2004)

Craig actually likes that song by Janet Jackson, "Black Cat"...

Hmmm.....But then with Halloween close, I could buy one too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 1, 2004)

You should wear a catsuit onstage


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You should wear a catsuit onstage


Yea Jodie !  Do It !


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 2, 2004)

I dunno if a catsuit would look good for bbing show?    I gotta get on the ball soon or I won't be doing that show.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok....tonights workout was back.  I went back to my Mike Davies workouts, with the higher reps.  I'll probably be sore tomorrow, since I haven't done this many sets and reps in sometime.  I also did cardio!  woohoo!  I've been lazy the past week.  So I felt guilty and did a 20 min. run/walk tonight.  Gotta get ready to do sprints soon.  Plus have got to nail my diet soon!   OMG, bad bad foods have been entering my mouth.   Red velvet cake on Saturday (like 1/4 of a 9 x 11 pan with 1/2 can cream cheese icing.  I did give the rest to my pregnant neighbor when we got home from the movies), Pizza on Sunday, Chipolte x 2 and icecream x 2 today.
I'll eat clean all day, them wham! I screw it all up!  Can I blame it on the monthly visitor coming soon?   

one arm cable rows
3 x15 @ 30,30,40
rg bent over rows
4 x 20 @ 65,95,80,80
front pulldowns supersetted w/ NG cable pulls
3 x 12 @ 100, 100 (6) 90(6), 80      3 x 10 @70,60,60
Hyper exts.
3x15 at me.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 2, 2004)

I finished one suit bottom.  Attached is a pic.   I'm still trying to figure out the elastic thing for the legs and waist, but think I should have it figured out on the next bottom I try to sew.   I am attempting a triangle top tomorrow.


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2004)

Great job on the suit!!

What is chiplote? 

What kind of icecream did you have??


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 2, 2004)

Chipolte is a burrito type place.  Kinda like a taco bell without all the other junk.  Chipolte only has burritos/soft tacos and burrito bowls.  Usually chicken.pork.or beef meat and you can add in beans, rice, salsa, lettuce, cheese, sour cream, and stuff.

Icecream.....had a sm soft serve cone from Dairy Queen, then after dinner had Maggie Moo's.   I FINALLY tried Tanya's favorite better batter icecream with cookie dough added in.   It was yummy!  only got a sm cup.  I was kinda attempting to be good.

I've been getting some new materials to attempt sewing Jillie!  Got a pretty wine velvet, more green velvet, a silvery blue velvet, dark blue stertchy swimsuit material and a wine color swimsuit color.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

mmmm that ice cream sounds yum! 

those bottoms look great!  I could never do anything like that! The color 'suits' you as well! (no pun intended)


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

Jen...if you ever decide your gonna do a show, let me know.  I'll hook ya up with a suit!  I'm still learning here so it would be a freebie.  I have to figure out how to adjust them to fit other people now.  LOL


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

OOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  I may be doing one in November and then another bigger one in March ..figure .. SHHHH


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

Shh??  hehe....a secret?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

for now. not definite


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

Let me know if you do Jen.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

Can someone close this journal?  I started a new one.  Thank you!  

New journal is here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=714755#post714755


----------

